# It’s my turn now it seems



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I’ve recently been diagnosed with a soft tissue sarcoma, a rare cancer, in my left thigh. It’s a big shock for us all as I didn’t initially think the lump there was anything much and, wrongly, I didn’t go to to see my GP earlier. But that’s by the by.

I’ve been told by the McMillan nurse that it is curable and that is what they will be working towards with me.
In a week or two I will be having daily 5-6 week course of radiotherapy and later on an operation to remove the lump. Apparently that will sort it all out, I so hope it will. What worries me the most is that it is quite large now and I don’t know how mangled my leg will be after the op. It really will depend on how much shrinkage there is with the radiotherapy.

I really am tumbling into the unknown now as cancer has not afflicted any members of my family. Life has changed for me and my close family and has left us exposed.
I’ve lived in the village for nearly 30 years and I have been overwhelmed by the good wishes and offers of help if we need it from friends old and new. Friends over in Suffolk where we have our static van are rallying round to make sure our van is looked after and grass kept cut. 

There’s some good hearts out there.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I am so sorry to hear your news, but it is good to know that it is treatable. 
It is also really good to hear that you have so much support around you. 
I wish you all the best and hope the treatment goes as well as it can do.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Very sad to hear your news, but good to hear too that it’s curable.

Very scary nevertheless.

It’s an unknown World OH and I are unfortunately caught up in too at the moment but there is a lot to feel positive about.

Hope it all goes well x


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Sorry you are going through this it is good that you have a strong support network. I hope all goes well look after yourself x


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I’m really sorry you have to endure this. 
Great to hear it’s curable and you have a good team working toward that.
It’s amazing how people rally around to help and really mean it. Knowing the offers are there is great peace of mind. I had a thick wad of contact cards people had given me offering to take care of Heidi.
It’s a big leap into the unknown but take it a step at a time and show that beast who’s boss!


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

Hope it all goes well.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

I think pf vibes are amazing. I think we all have your back and many of us will be thinking of you a lot over these next few weeks


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm sorry to hear this, but glad you have an action plan to get on with beating this, and also glad that you both have a good support team around you. 

Hope all goes well x


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

My advice is this. Ask your good friends to cook casseroles and easy to heat meals for when you don't feel like cooking; tell them a half hour of housework is worth 5 bunches of flowers; and ask people to drive you to the hospital to give Mr S a day off, parking is always a nightmare. Make sure the radiology team use the right frequency to give you superpowers like invisibility or being able to leap tall buildings, or at the very least give you a decent tan.

Please keep us up to date. I'm doing the race for life pretty muddy event (been doing the race for years) so I'm putting Siskin on my label this year. Go, kick cancer's a*se!


----------



## Jackie C (Feb 16, 2016)

Sorry to hear that you're going through this, but it's good to know it's curable. It sounds like you have a great multi-disciplinary team. As @JoanneF says, ask for and accept help from those who offer it, whether that be help with odd jobs, housework, meals or walking the dog. When you're tired, you'll be glad of it. 
I wish you well, and hope everything goes to plan with your treatment. Take care. x


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

Siskin said:


> I've recently been diagnosed with a soft tissue sarcoma, a rare cancer, in my left thigh. It's a big shock for us all as I didn't initially think the lump there was anything much and, wrongly, I didn't go to to see my GP earlier. But that's by the by.
> 
> I've been told by the McMillan nurse that it is curable and that is what they will be working towards with me.
> In a week or two I will be having daily 5-6 week course of radiotherapy and later on an operation to remove the lump. Apparently that will sort it all out, I so hope it will. What worries me the most is that it is quite large now and I don't know how mangled my leg will be after the op. It really will depend on how much shrinkage there is with the radiotherapy.
> ...


Like you, I had amazing support from my friends & felt very humbled. People that I didn't think I was close to reduced me to tears with their kindness. Lap it up, swallow any pride & let them help xxx


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

JoanneF said:


> My advice is this. Ask your good friends to cook casseroles and easy to heat meals for when you don't feel like cooking; tell them a half hour of housework is worth 5 bunches of flowers; and ask people to drive you to the hospital to give Mr S a day off, parking is always a nightmare. Make sure the radiology team use the right frequency to give you superpowers like invisibility or being able to leap tall buildings, or at the very least give you a decent tan.
> 
> Please keep us up to date. I'm doing the race for life pretty muddy event (been doing the race for years) so I'm putting Siskin on my label this year. Go, kick cancer's a*se!


ABSOLUTELY LOVE THIS X


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

JoanneF said:


> My advice is this. Ask your good friends to cook casseroles and easy to heat meals for when you don't feel like cooking; tell them a half hour of housework is worth 5 bunches of flowers; and ask people to drive you to the hospital to give Mr S a day off, parking is always a nightmare. Make sure the radiology team use the right frequency to give you superpowers like invisibility or being able to leap tall buildings, or at the very least give you a decent tan.
> 
> Please keep us up to date. I'm doing the race for life pretty muddy event (been doing the race for years) so I'm putting Siskin on my label this year. Go, kick cancer's a*se!


Ahhhhhh, bless you my friend, enjoy the mud. I think there will be plenty of it this year.

I like your ideas especially the superpowers.:Hilarious


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

If @Siskin is OK with it, if you are doing the Race for Life Pretty Muddy carrying Siskin name is OK to link somewhere where we can sponsor you? It will feel like we are all helping kick cancers ass, and able to do something for Siskin. Putting a pound in the pot all helps. If that makes sense, we have had so many who have had to deal with cancer @Rafa including her sisters, @kimthecat @fernlady @steveshanks @mrsphas these are the ones we know about. There could be many more who have entertained on here, that we don't know about.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Bad news to have it, but good that it's curable.
Good luck with it all. Have a virtual hug, it's all I can do.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

So sorry to hear you’re going through this, but it’s good to hear you have a strong support network around you.
I pray all goes well & sending healing vibes to you x


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

lullabydream said:


> If @Siskin is OK with it, if you are doing the Race for Life Pretty Muddy carrying Siskin name is OK to link somewhere where we can sponsor you? It will feel like we are all helping kick cancers ass, and able to do something for Siskin. Putting a pound in the pot all helps. If that makes sense, we have had so many who have had to deal with cancer @Rafa including her sisters, @kimthecat @fernlady @steveshanks @mrsphas these are the ones we know about. There could be many more who have entertained on here, that we don't know about.


Wow, I'm really touched but because I do it every year, I don't do sponsorship because I don't like keeping asking people for money year on year. But what I would ask is this - everyone that reads this, and is touched by it, please go into your local cancer research shop the next time you are passing. Put anything you can afford into their collection tin. If you can't afford anything, there is no shame in that but go in anyway and say thank you to the volunteers, that will mean a lot too.

Cancer touches everybody's life but we will find a cure or vaccine. The sooner the better.


----------



## Silverpaw (May 8, 2019)

So sorry to hear this but great that it's treatable.Positve healing vibes from Maci and I.All the best.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm sorry you are having to go through this.  It must be frightening for you as its a rare cancer and I hope you will be able to find someone who has been through this type of cancer . Its very encouraging to talk to someone who has been through it. 
You sent your support in my cancer thread and it was much appreciated it so thank you for that .

Trust your nurse when she says it curable , have hope.

I didn't have radiotherapy though @mrs phas has. I hope she will see this and perhaps give you some advice about it.

Im glad you have started this thread, if you don't feel like talking to people in real life its easier to talk here .


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

@Siskin, very sorry to hear your news but glad to know it's curable.Still scary though , sending lots of PF healing vibes.


JoanneF said:


> Cancer touches everybody's life but we will find a cure or vaccine. The sooner the better.


The progress made in cancer care since my nurse training days is phenomenal. I worked on a breast surgery ward when I first qualified 50 years ago, it was very depressing and I couldn't cope with it. It's wonderful to see how the survival rate in so many cancers has improved, and how awareness is heping so many to seek early diagnosis and prevention.
I will certainly make a donation this week, good luck with your muddy run @JoanneF.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

JoanneF said:


> Wow, I'm really touched but because I do it every year, I don't do sponsorship because I don't like keeping asking people for money year on year. But what I would ask is this - everyone that reads this, and is touched by it, please go into your local cancer research shop the next time you are passing. Put anything you can afford into their collection tin. If you can't afford anything, there is no shame in that but go in anyway and say thank you to the volunteers, that will mean a lot too.
> 
> Cancer touches everybody's life but we will find a cure or vaccine. The sooner the better.


Am sure there is a Cancer research charity shop near where my son works, about 3 shops down. We don't have one in town.. Will pop in next time we pick our son up on a Saturday and do just that.


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

Thinking of you @Siskin and all good wishes for a healthy outcome, cancer touches so many of us.


----------



## Silverpaw (May 8, 2019)

I support Animal Free Research (was Dr Hadwen Trust).They do medical research (including cancer research) without using animals.I think it's a good alternative for those of us who don't support vivisection but do want cures/treatments to be found for terrible illness's.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Good luck with it. I hope it all goes well. I have had a few friends and casual friends who have had treatment for different cancers and all recovered well. It is more of a nightmare than usual if you live here as radiotherapy is in Aberdeen so you have to fly there on a Sunday evening or Monday morning and stay there till Friday evening and then come home if you are well enough. Some people end up being away from home for the whole 5 or 6 weeks. Fingers crossed it goes smoothly and you cope with it well enough to go about your life normally while it is going on.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Blitz said:


> Good luck with it. I hope it all goes well. I have had a few friends and casual friends who have had treatment for different cancers and all recovered well. It is more of a nightmare than usual if you live here as radiotherapy is in Aberdeen so you have to fly there on a Sunday evening or Monday morning and stay there till Friday evening and then come home if you are well enough. Some people end up being away from home for the whole 5 or 6 weeks. Fingers crossed it goes smoothly and you cope with it well enough to go about your life normally while it is going on.


Oh my goodness what a trip to have to make, and I was winging that it takes 45 minutes to get to Cheltenham for my radiotherapy.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Radiotherapy is hard work because it's every day, (not weekends), and, if you have to travel, it is tedious.

However, the actual treatment takes five minutes and isn't even remotely uncomfortable. Similar to having an x-ray, except that it's a beam. No pain involved at all.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Rafa said:


> Radiotherapy is hard work because it's every day, (not weekends), and, if you have to travel, it is tedious.
> 
> However, the actual treatment takes five minutes and isn't even remotely uncomfortable. Similar to having an x-ray, except that it's a beam. No pain involved at all.


I've been reading up about it and I was surprised that the treatment itself is so brief, most of the time is spent setting you and the machinery up.

Did you have any side effects Rafa? I have read that tiredness and skin problems can be issues. I'm very fair skinned and burn easily which I'm worrying about.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

I know you asked Rafa but I am also very fair, I got something like light sunburn. Everyone is different though.


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

sorry to hear you are going through this difficult time. As others have said the radiotherapy itself is just a few minutes, but by the time you have travelled, waited, got undressed and dressed and had your treatment half a day is gone. I found it very tiring as every weekday for six weeks we travelled by bus (city hospital parking is very stressful) at this time of year. You will get an emollient cream prescribed for your skin and will need to keep the treated out of the sun (factor 50+ sunscreen) for some time afterwards. Didn't feel a thing during treatment though it did tingle a bit afterwards. However the cafe at the hospital had some very nice cakes!


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2020)

I'm very sorry to hear this. I hope treatment isn't too bad and glad the outlook is good. Take care.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

My OH had 4 consecutive weeks radio therapy mon-fri inc. after a 2 week break following 11 chemo sessions.
I drove so travelling wasn’t an issue and it was a v quick procedure. He had creams etc. to help with/prevent burns. His skin became very red but no soreness or discomfort. 
He sailed through the treatment. Got a little tired toward the end. For him it was a cumulative effect and once the treatment ended it built up and he was extremely fatigued. Probably the chemo beforehand didn’t help. 
I think you’ll find inner strength you don’t know you have. He certainly did. From the first sign of a cold being man flu to a real stoic fighter.
As mentioned, use the help that’s offered if you need it and if you have a wobble draw on the strength from all your pf friends willing you on.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

@Siskin
i found radiotherapy worse then chemo, not side effects per se, but i had 15 cycles and they exhausted me
a 60 mile round journey left me feeling as if id driven a 1000 miles and would wipe me out so bad that i slept the rest of the day
and the affect is accumulative
try and get someone to take you if possible or get hospital transport, i really wouldnt advise driving after the first few times, I had to pay for my son to go on my insurance, so he could take me and bring me back

moisturise 
moisturise 
and
moisturise
start now,
use an emolliant like diprobase ( some will give it to you, some wont, depends on hospital policy)
once you start having the radiotherapy. then start using 100% aloe vera as well ( holland and barrett have their penny sale on now)
keep it on the fridge and use it as often as you like in between moisturising, itll help with the redness and with the stinging, cos yes, as you go on, it will sting
If the diprobase is not enough then ask the radio team for something stronger, this they will supply
my under boob split despite the moisturisng, so they gave me silverderm cream, they did however neglect to tell me that, because it contains silver, it will turn your skin black, I thought my boob was about to fall off :Smuggrin:Hilarious

Ask questions, theyre used to it and even if you think its daft, it isnt

have they told you whether you will need a chemo mop up afterwards?


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Siskin said:


> I've been reading up about it and I was surprised that the treatment itself is so brief, most of the time is spent setting you and the machinery up.
> 
> Did you have any side effects Rafa? I have read that tiredness and skin problems can be issues. I'm very fair skinned and burn easily which I'm worrying about.


The tiredness isn't a result of the treatment, rather the travelling and the anxiety I'm sure we all feel at having to attend such appointments.

I was advised prior to beginning the radiotherapy that skin burns can result. I used to smother myself in E45 cream beforehand and use lots of Aftersun cream post treatment. I didn't have any burning or even slight change in my skin and I am very fair too.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

mrs phas said:


> @Siskin
> i found radiotherapy worse then chemo, not side effects per se, but i had 15 cycles and they exhausted me
> a 60 mile round journey left me feeling as if id driven a 1000 miles and would wipe me out so bad that i slept the rest of the day
> and the affect is accumulative
> ...


Thanks for the help with creams, I think my husband has some Diprobase, I'll need to test it first as I'm allergic to a lot of creams. I can't use hydrocortisone cream to soothe any rashes that appear as Im allergic to something in the ointment

There has been no mention of chemo. I suspect I will find out more when I go up to Birmingham in about ten days to see the oncology team.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

I hope you manage to get some sleep tonight , night night! and see you in the morning .


----------



## Kittynanna (Feb 15, 2015)

Sorry to hear your news, but very glad that it’s treatable......that must be very reassuring for you, even though I understand you must also be worried too.

I know a few people that have been through chemo and radiotherapy and though it can be tough at times...just think it’s a means to an end......


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Take it gently Siskin, day by day. You will get through this and come out the other side.


----------



## Pandora-B (Feb 26, 2020)

My friend had a very rare type (like accounts for 1% in usa) and found out while carrying, so had to wait months for treatment, they have past the 5 year free mark now, as susie says survival rates have improved, I wish you all the bestxx


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

I wish you the best and I hope you do well. I hope you recover quickly.


----------



## karenmc (Feb 3, 2018)

We have been messaging each [email protected] and you know how sorry our family was to hear your news. It is good to know that your nurse told you that it is curable and as members have said, cancer treatments have advanced so much over time. I am pleased to hear that your neighbours have been so supportive and members of the forum are sharing their experiences. We hope we can support you in any way we can.xxx


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

lullabydream said:


> Am sure there is a Cancer research charity shop near where my son works, about 3 shops down. We don't have one in town.. Will pop in next time we pick our son up on a Saturday and do just that.


And sign up for Gift Aid .....

"*Gift Aid* is a scheme which allows charities and Community Amateur Sports Clubs (CASCs) to claim from HMRC, the basic rate of tax their donors have paid. *Gift Aid* increases the value of donations by 25%, so it means even more money goes to the causes you care about - and it won't cost you extra."


----------



## bumbarrel (Feb 23, 2017)

I am sorry to hear your news. I suspect we live in the same county. A friend's daughter had a rare soft tissue sarcoma -in the buttock-it was treated at Cheltenham successfully.

BTW Birmingham hospital is huge and not easy to navigate in my opinion .

Wishing you all the best, take up offers of help to get you through.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

bumbarrel said:


> I am sorry to hear your news. I suspect we live in the same county. A friend's daughter had a rare soft tissue sarcoma -in the buttock-it was treated at Cheltenham successfully.
> 
> BTW Birmingham hospital is huge and not easy to navigate in my opinion .
> 
> Wishing you all the best, take up offers of help to get you through.


Oh that's interesting. She is the first person who I've heard having the same kind of tumour, it is very rare, the nurse couldn't find the right words to explain how rare it is.

The Birmingham hospital is the Royla Orthopaedic and it seems to be made up of a vast amount of corridors to navigate to get to departments. Although my treatment for RT will be at Cheltenham, the operation to remove the lump will be at the Birmingham hospital as that is where they have the surgeons who are experienced in this

Really pleased to hear that your friends daughter was successfully treated and is now well


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Sorry to hear you're going through this, glad to hear it's highly treatable.
Wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

So sorry to hear your news. 
My friend has just been through radiotherapy, it really knocks you out to start with, but his body seemed to adjust to it quite quickly.
Do take all the help offered by friends.

Wishing you well and keeping everything crossed for a successful treatment


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Thinking of you this morning - good luck with your appointment today. It’s a lot to take in.

Hope you park easily


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

Hope it all goes ok today.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

I also wish you all the best for today.


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

@Siskin, have I got the date wrong? I thought your appointment was on the 10th? X


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

fernlady said:


> @Siskin, have I got the date wrong? I thought your appointment was on the 10th? X


I have an appointment either Cheltenham hospital to talk about radiotherapy and presumably get to know when it starts. The appointment on the 10th is at Birmingham to talk about the cancer itself I guess and the op they will do. 
Currently sat in the waiting room for my turn


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Wishing you the best of luck.


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

Excellent advice from JoanneF, there will be crap days when the only thing you want to even think about is resting. Its great that even more nowadays they are doing radiotherapy before removal. It really does make such a difference to knocking any tumour into touch before they do anything & it can shrink the evil little b###### by 25% sometimes. Its not news anyone wants to get but brilliant to hear, even tho you did not go to the doctor immediately, that its treatable. 
When your treatment starts focus on the week that radiotherapy finishes and when it is then focus on your recovery after the operation has removed whats there. Focus on nothing other than recovery, the power of positivity, from yourself and from your friends works wonders.
Will go into our local shop as suggested by JoanneF & donate on Thursday.
Good luck come on and let us know how its going, you never know you may be helping someone else without knowing it.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Just seen this...sorry your going though this but glad it's treatable. Good Luck for today.X


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

Siskin said:


> I have an appointment either Cheltenham hospital to talk about radiotherapy and presumably get to know when it starts. The appointment on the 10th is at Birmingham to talk about the cancer itself I guess and the op they will do.
> Currently sat in the waiting room for my turn


Sorry, I must have missed that. Ask lots of questions & keep us posted x


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Not long back from the oncology appointment. I was seen bang on time which must be something of a record.

We first spoke to the radiologist who will be looking after me throughout the treatment and she explained what will happen next. I will have to go and back possibly on Monday for them to decide exactly how the RT will be given, how my leg will be fixed to stop it moving during treatment and to have a small tattoo as in X marks the spot. Then this will be followed up by a special kind of CT scan for the radiologists to work out exactly how to set up the treatment. This could take at least a week, possibly two before my treatment will start, so more waiting but at least something positive is happening now.
We also spoke to the doctor who will be looking after me, he was a nice cheery soul with a big grin which feels heartening for some reason. One of my concerns was that the lump is quite large and would they be able to get it all out. His reply was that the doctors at the Birmingham hospital are the best in the world in dealing with this kind of cancer. If they couldn’t get it out then no one could.
Another concern in the coronovirus and could this impact on my treatment if the situation got worse. He told me that cancer treatments would continue and that they are doing their best to keep the unit free of the virus. I was told to avoid crowds and do my best to not contract the virus as they won’t be able to treat me until I’m free of it.

So that’s it until Monday


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

That's all really positive & you writing actually sounds a lot lighter which is good also. Once you know what is to come & have some form of time scale it gives you something to focus on. Keep thinking 'this time next year this will be a memory'. I had forgotten about the tattoo. When you go swimming you often see the little dot tattoo on people and you know what it is. 
You can but do your best as regards avoiding the Coronavirus. Have you managed to find some hand sanitizer or has it disappeared from your area too with the panic buyers? If yes the Get online to Boots/Superdrug/Lloyds Pharmacy & keep checking & order when its in so you don't have to go out looking for some. Alternative you could ask your McMillan nurse about getting some. 
Onwards & Upwards, will be thinking of you. x


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

DaisyBluebell said:


> That's all really positive & you writing actually sounds a lot lighter which is good also. Once you know what is to come & have some form of time scale it gives you something to focus on. Keep thinking 'this time next year this will be a memory'. I had forgotten about the tattoo. When you go swimming you often see the little dot tattoo on people and you know what it is.
> You can but do your best as regards avoiding the Coronavirus. Have you managed to find some hand sanitizer or has it disappeared from your area too with the panic buyers? If yes the Get online to Boots/Superdrug/Lloyds Pharmacy & keep checking & order when its in so you don't have to go out looking for some. Alternative you could ask your McMillan nurse about getting some.
> Onwards & Upwards, will be thinking of you. x


Good tip about the hand sanitizer thank you. Off to look at some websites........


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

Siskin said:


> Good tip about the hand sanitizer thank you. Off to look at some websites........


In case you have one near you just been told B&M have Dettol sanitizer in stock at our local shop, perhaps you could check them out


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

If you can't get hand sanitiser, 2/3 of aloe vera gel plus 1/3 of surgical spirit is a home made version. You can add a few drops of essential oil for perfume if you wish.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

JoanneF said:


> If you can't get hand sanitiser, 2/3 of aloe vera gel plus 1/3 of surgical spirit is a home made version. You can add a few drops of essential oil for perfume if you wish.


Brilliant tip, Joanne, I wondered if there was a DIY version.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Siskin said:


> Not long back from the oncology appointment. I was seen bang on time which must be something of a record.
> 
> We first spoke to the radiologist who will be looking after me throughout the treatment and she explained what will happen next. I will have to go and back possibly on Monday for them to decide exactly how the RT will be given, how my leg will be fixed to stop it moving during treatment and to have a small tattoo as in X marks the spot. Then this will be followed up by a special kind of CT scan for the radiologists to work out exactly how to set up the treatment. This could take at least a week, possibly two before my treatment will start, so more waiting but at least something positive is happening now.
> We also spoke to the doctor who will be looking after me, he was a nice cheery soul with a big grin which feels heartening for some reason. One of my concerns was that the lump is quite large and would they be able to get it all out. His reply was that the doctors at the Birmingham hospital are the best in the world in dealing with this kind of cancer. If they couldn't get it out then no one could.
> ...


That does all sound positive, it's good to have a plan. The waiting and wondering is the worst I think. 
A friend of mine had radiotherapy for breast cancer , she said the only adverse effect was it made her gormless!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

JoanneF said:


> If you can't get hand sanitiser, 2/3 of aloe vera gel plus 1/3 of surgical spirit is a home made version. You can add a few drops of essential oil for perfume if you wish.


I've just checked and you can get both from the Lloyds pharmacy website

Hubby volunteered to go and onthe shopping this evening, our big tescosnstays open until midnight, so he's gone with list and shopping bags to see if there's anything else. I'll disinfect him when he comes home


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Siskin said:


> I've just checked and you can get both from the Lloyds pharmacy website
> 
> Hubby volunteered to go and onthe shopping this evening, our big tescosnstays open until midnight, so he's gone with list and shopping bags to see if there's anything else. I'll disinfect him when he comes home


You need one of those weed sprayer back packs to squirt all over him in the doorway 

Glad it is all sounding positive. Cheery, smiley doctors always make you feel more optimistic.


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

@Siskin very positive & doesn't it make a difference when the doctor is a happy chap! My doctor is lovely as well & just gives you that extra bit of 'something' x


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

fernlady said:


> @Siskin very positive & doesn't it make a difference when the doctor is a happy chap! My doctor is lovely as well & just gives you that extra bit of 'something' x


This... 
When I was chronically ill, it wasn't cancer but there was a possibility it was. I was under the oncologist gynaecologist and he was absolutely lovely. Such a cheerful person and so funny, considering what he was dealing with, with many patients. He actually went above and beyond I thought too in his care. I always felt in safe hands when I saw him, and it does make a massive difference


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Wish we felt the same about OH’s oncologist. 

Haven’t really gelled - he has an odd manner


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Just hugs. Get well soon.


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

Sarah H said:


> You need one of those weed sprayer back packs to squirt all over him in the doorway
> .


See if you can find a Hazmat suit on-line for his return :Smuggrin


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Lurcherlad said:


> Wish we felt the same about OH's oncologist.
> 
> Haven't really gelled - he has an odd manner


Oh that's a shame. My OH's was amazing. Private as well as NHS and treated everyone the same beyond the call of duty.
Could you ask to see another or perhaps have a word. Delicate as it is, I think it matters to feel comfortable. It makes a difference.

Great to hear you're getting on well Siskin


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Lurcherlad said:


> Wish we felt the same about OH's oncologist.
> 
> Haven't really gelled - he has an odd manner


I know what you mean, i wont say her name but it matches her completely
and
i am convinced she is somewhere on the spectrum, her bedside manner is completely non existant and she never makes eye contact
but
shes the only one i wanted for the job
she knows breast cancer inside out and was so good in finding out the correct chemo to get rid off trhe cancer AND keep me safe because of my SLE and anti phospholid problems ( plus co morbids)
even the onco nurses dislike her personality, ( she orders rather than asks and i never once heard her give a please or a thank you) but all say shes the one theyd pick
bonus was she also had clinics at addenbrookes, where i had my rads, so i didnt have to change to another specialist


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Mum2Heidi said:


> Oh that's a shame. My OH's was amazing. Private as well as NHS and treated everyone the same beyond the call of duty.
> Could you ask to see another or perhaps have a word. Delicate as it is, I think it matters to feel comfortable. It makes a difference.
> 
> Great to hear you're getting on well Siskin


Hopefully, we won't see that much of him during treatment as that seems to all be done by nurses.

Hopefully, no more setbacks/dramas to the treatment going forward .....


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

mrs phas said:


> I know what you mean, i wont say her name but it matches her completely
> and
> i am convinced she is somewhere on the spectrum, her bedside manner is completely non existant and she never makes eye contact
> but
> ...


Hopefully, his "bedside manner" is out weighed by his brilliance as a medic


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Siskin said:


> to have a small tattoo as in X marks the spot.
> 
> So that's it until Monday


dont get too excited
i call my three my prison tattoos
theyre literally dots made by a needle dipped in blue/black ink
i was so disapointed and 2 years on I cant even see them


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

mrs phas said:


> dont get too excited
> i call my three my prison tattoos
> theyre literally dots made by a needle dipped in blue/black ink
> i was so disapointed and 2 years on I cant even see them


I was really hoping for a butterfly


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

SusieRainbow said:


> A friend of mine had radiotherapy for breast cancer , she said the only adverse effect was it made her gormless!


Could you expand on this because I've been having problems with my friend. I've had some very weird conversations. I wasn't sure if the cancer had reached his brain or it's something else.

If this happens as a matter of course, Siskins OH would be good forearmed, it's quite disconcerting and worrying


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

rona said:


> Could you expand on this because I've been having problems with my friend. I've had some very weird conversations. I wasn't sure if the cancer had reached his brain or it's something else.
> 
> If this happens as a matter of course, Siskins OH would be good forearmed, it's quite disconcerting and worrying


Chemo brain is a well known side effect 
And radiotherapy is literally targeted at the cells affected, it doesn't really leak to anywhere else outside the body, but the after effects of being bombarded with radioactive whatever they are (,isotopes?) Does muddle things, and, along with fatigue like you wouldn't know, can last a long time, two and half years on I can still sleep 14 hours, have a 2 hour afternoon sleep and go to bed at 10pm and sleep right through (other than wee breaks)
Although targeted, it still leaks internally around the bloodstream so your whole body is fighting a very mild form of radiation sickness
My radiotherapy affected me worse than my chemo


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

rona said:


> Could you expand on this because I've been having problems with my friend. I've had some very weird conversations. I wasn't sure if the cancer had reached his brain or it's something else.
> 
> If this happens as a matter of course, Siskins OH would be good forearmed, it's quite disconcerting and worrying


I think she meant that she found it hard to concentrate and follow conversations. She was fine once it stopped - well, for her !


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

mrs phas said:


> Chemo brain is a well known side effect
> And radiotherapy is literally targeted at the cells affected, it doesn't really leak to anywhere else outside the body, but the after effects of being bombarded with radioactive whatever they are (,isotopes?) Does muddle things, and, along with fatigue like you wouldn't know, can last a long time, two and half years on I can still sleep 14 hours, have a 2 hour afternoon sleep and go to bed at 10pm and sleep right through (other than wee breaks)
> Although targeted, it still leaks internally around the bloodstream so your whole body is fighting a very mild form of radiation sickness
> My radiotherapy affected me worse than my chemo


Oh, deep joy


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

mrs phas said:


> Does muddle things, and, along with fatigue like you wouldn't know,


My friend had fatigue but only really while having the treatment



SusieRainbow said:


> I think she meant that she found it hard to concentrate and follow conversations. She was fine once it stopped - well, for her !


The muddled brain is getting slightly better but still there, however, they did say that the radiotherapy would continue to work for two weeks after treatment. He had an intensive 5 days, finishing just 10 days ago.
It was for pain relief rather than cancer cure as his is terminal


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

rona said:


> Could you expand on this because I've been having problems with my friend. I've had some very weird conversations. I wasn't sure if the cancer had reached his brain or it's something else.
> 
> If this happens as a matter of course, Siskins OH would be good forearmed, it's quite disconcerting and worrying


I had daily radiotherapy for twenty days.

Personally, I had no side effects at all and certainly no weird thoughts.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Siskin said:


> I was really hoping for a butterfly


You get that one after to celebrate the end of it.

Go on, I dare you!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

JoanneF said:


> You get that one after to celebrate the end of it.
> 
> Go on, I dare you!


Weirdly, I am tempted. This is from someone who really doesn't like tatts


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Siskin said:


> Weirdly, I am tempted. This is from someone who really doesn't like tatts


If there is anything positive about it, I think there can be something almost - idk, liberating (?) about surviving cancer. It refocuses all your priorities for sure but also can give you a bit of a gung ho, go for it, why not attitude. And something indelible as a marker at the end is good, whether that's a tattoo or something else to draw a line under it.


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

Siskin said:


> Weirdly, I am tempted. This is from someone who really doesn't like tatts


Go for it, its something just for you. You can spend ages going through pictures deciding the design and then deciding exactly where you want to have it - it feels very devil may care & sort of 'secret' to only you (& who ever you decide to tell) when you walk down the street after having had it done :Smug:Joyful


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Siskin said:


> Oh, deep joy





Rafa said:


> I had daily radiotherapy for twenty days.
> 
> Personally, I had no side effects at all and certainly no weird thoughts.


what you have to remember is
it is YOUR therapy
i cn only speak in regards to my own journey, recovery and ongoing health
not even two people with identical cancer, identical height, weight chemo etc
would have the same treatment or side effects
its therapies personally tailored to you
and you only
we can only generalise 
we are not you
not your immune system
and not your cancer


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

mrs phas said:


> what you have to remember is
> it is YOUR therapy
> i cn only speak in regards to my own journey, recovery and ongoing health
> not even two people with identical cancer, identical height, weight chemo etc
> ...


I'm not sure what point you're making here?

Of course I'm speaking of my own experience, largely in response to Rona, who was asking whether radiotherapy routinely makes you 'gormless'.

That is why I said "personally" in my post.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Sorry to hear this @Siskin but it's great to know that it is treatable. Sending you lots of positive healing vibes from me and Holly xxx


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Duplicate post.


----------



## karenmc (Feb 3, 2018)

It all sounds positive @Siskin and nice that you have a cheery consultant. I think it is good that you have a clear step by step plan of action for your treatment. We are all behind you.xxx


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Siskin said:


> I was really hoping for a butterfly


I always intended to get my one remaining dot (smack in the middle of my cleavage) made into a pink ribbon, it has faded but still visible 9 years later, I'm just not brave enough.
My treatment was chemo, followed by op, followed by radiotherapy. There was an excellent centre attached to the hospital for alternative therapies which really helped me not just physically but emotionally too. I hope that all goes well for you and if you stay positive you can make a better recovery. Take care x


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Rafa said:


> I'm not sure what point you're making here?
> 
> Of course I'm speaking of my own experience, largely in response to Rona, who was asking whether radiotherapy routinely makes you 'gormless'.
> 
> That is why I said "personally" in my post.


wasnt making any point, not about you anyway 
just not quoting myself i suppose as thats a bit egotistical
just reminding @Siskin, as we're now upto 5 pages
with lots of information and stories of peoples own journey
that no matter what anyone says
her journey is just that
horror stories or how easy it was stories
from other people, are all very nice
but she mustnt fall into the trap of thinking
well x didnt have this
or
y said it was different

bit like giving birth,
every mum has done so
but,
every mum/midwife will also tell a new mum that asks
they cant describe what its like
cos its different for everyone


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

DanWalkersmum said:


> I always intended to get my one remaining dot (smack in the middle of my cleavage) made into a pink ribbon, it has faded but still visible 9 years later, I'm just not brave enough.


Go for it, you would be amazed how it makes you smile every time you catch a glimpse of it.


----------



## Cookielabrador (Sep 1, 2018)

Just saw this, so sorry x 
OH’s father had skin cancer, luckily he caught it early and after surgery he felt tremendously better. It never fails to amaze me how incredible medicine is nowadays! 
PF is always here for you


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

DaisyBluebell said:


> Go for it, you would be amazed how it makes you smile every time you catch a glimpse of it.


 Maybe I could....... sometime?


----------



## Boxerluver30 (Jun 14, 2017)

Late to the party, I'm sorry to hear this @Siskin . Keeping my fingers crossed for positive results from the treatment for you x


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

sorry just seen this i have had skin cancer 12 yeats ago had it removed and i am still here think positive it does help at least it is treatable all the best for a positive result dont worry what it willlook like agter i lost half my ear but ithink iam still upright and breathing and that is better than the alternative sending all my love


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Well that was a bit gruelling. Spent most of the afternoon lying prone on a very hard surface whilst moulds were made of bits of my leg in order to strap it down and stop me moving. It seemed to take ages and my back was killing me when they finally released me along with the shakes in my left leg due to having to be held in a somewhat awkward position. Later I had a CT scan whilst strapped in position for the radiotherapy and tattoos - had four. 
The radiotherapy is going to be quite an endurance test. Don’t know when it’s going to start yet.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Sounds like it was a bit of an ordeal 

Obviously worth it to maximise the effectiveness of the treatment but still not nice.

Be good to get started on the treatment so you know what you’re dealing with.

The fear of the unknown is almost worse, we found. 

I got lots of info from Macmillan and other specific (official) sites before treatment started.

Such as having flu jab, full dental checkup and hygienist appointments at least 2 weeks prior. As well as things to help with side effects.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Don't really know what to say except well done for getting through all that, sounds like a horrible afternoon.
Hope the treatment starts soon then it can be over sooner.
Am thinking of you.


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

That's another bit over n done with Siskin. Great advice from Lurcherlad re the dental etc. Your on the 'road' now so start your planning forward. We are all with you, your not travelling alone. Treat yourself as a mine of info for anyone else who has to make this journey once your over n done with it !


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

That's a start made, now onwards and upwards.


----------



## karenmc (Feb 3, 2018)

Well done @Siskin. Sounds like a tough day. You have made a start on the treatment and it is one procedure done. Thinking of you and sending our love xxx


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

I was thinking of you today @Siskin. Remember to be positive & you can put a big tick against day 1 xxx


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Here’s the good news

The consultant at Birmingham who will do the operation is an absolute dish, makes hospital visits all the more pleasant.

Came home smelling strongly of hand sanitiser, hopefully I have dodged any nasties going around the waiting room.
The dishy consulatant has told me he will get the lump out and I will walk again. 
I’m going to lose quite a bit of muscle on the inside of the thigh and will have an enormous scar, but it’s a small price to pay.

So now I just wait for the radiotherapy to start


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

A dishy consultant is always a bonus!


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

That’s good news a handsome consultant sounds like he’s confident and your in good hands.


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

Nice! What a bonus x


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

Oh Siskin, I don't come here very often, just pop in now and then. I'm sorry to hear your news but, hopefully you're on the mend now. Best wishes to you. x


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Any news on the radiotherapy?


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

rona said:


> Any news on the radiotherapy?


Not yet. I had a PET CT scan today and the nurse I spoke to seemed to think it would be starting next Monday, but I've not heard anything. They have been very good at ringing me if an appointment is so soon a letter is not likely to reach me in time. It should be very soon


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Siskin said:


> Not yet. I had a PET CT scan today and the nurse I spoke to seemed to think it would be starting next Monday, but I've not heard anything. They have been very good at ringing me if an appointment is so soon a letter is not likely to reach me in time. It should be very soon


My friend got one letter after his appointment had gone! 

Hope yours come through quickly


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I’ve just had a call from the radiotherapy unit and I will be starting treating on Thursday afternoon. Relieved and scared at the same time


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Siskin said:


> I've just had a call from the radiotherapy unit and I will be starting treating on Thursday afternoon. Relieved and scared at the same time


Good luck for Thursday, you will know what to expect after your first session. I hope all goes well for you. Take care x


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Siskin said:


> I've just had a call from the radiotherapy unit and I will be starting treating on Thursday afternoon. Relieved and scared at the same time


Try not to be scared, it's a painless and quick process and the sooner it's started, the sooner it's completed.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Good luck with it - hope it’s not too scary or difficult.

I heard a quote re chemo the other day which kind of makes sense and could be applied to radiotherapy.

“Chemo is not the enemy, it’s the hero”.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

JoanneF said:


> Try not to be scared, it's a painless and quick process and the sooner it's started, the sooner it's completed.


I know, it's just the thought of it really. Also it's having to lie on such a hard surface, it makes my lower back so sore. One thing I'm going to do is take in some warm, thick wooley socks. The air con makes my feet get so cold I start shivering.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

hope it goes ok and you feel well enough after it.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Am sure its a very quick process, once you get into position. 
So fingers crossed it goes OK for you. 

The first session of anything is always scary, not knowing what to expect. Once you have done the first session am sure a lot of your stress will lift away. I know you have had to kind of go through the process to get measurements already but I am sure it will be quicker and easier this time.

Good luck, we are all behind you!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

lullabydream said:


> Am sure its a very quick process, once you get into position.
> So fingers crossed it goes OK for you.
> 
> The first session of anything is always scary, not knowing what to expect. Once you have done the first session am sure a lot of your stress will lift away. I know you have had to kind of go through the process to get measurements already but I am sure it will be quicker and easier this time.
> ...


Thank you. Kind words.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Wishing you the best of luck. xx


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

I hope all goes well @Siskin we are all thinking of you in boxer manor.


----------



## karenmc (Feb 3, 2018)

We will be thinking of you and your family @Siskin. Sending you our lovexxx


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

Good Luck for tomorrow Siskin, we will expect you back on for a full report, when your ready, when the first session is over and done with. 
Close your eyes and do some good breathing exercises or sing nice songs to yourself & the time will wizz past. x


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Hope everything goes OK for radiotherapy today @Siskin


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

As the others have said, thinking about you today. Good luck. X


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Siskin said:


> I've just had a call from the radiotherapy unit and I will be starting treating on Thursday afternoon. Relieved and scared at the same time


Best of luck. My friend was surprised just how quick it was. An hour and half driving for 10 minute radiotherapy. Only one was longer


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

Thinking of your today Siskin


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Look luck with today


----------



## bumbarrel (Feb 23, 2017)

Hope all goes well and painlessly.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I’m back!

The radiotherapy itself is quick and painless. It’s done in two sweeps, clockwise and anticlockwise and in total is about takes about 2 minutes which includes the machines thinking time.
What does take time is the accurate positioning of me which wasn’t too long really, but this was followed by a scan and then several minutes of checking to see whether I’m exactly lined up with the scan that was taken at the pre planning. I will have to have this scan for the next few treatments I guess so that the two radiotherapists are confident they are position me correctly each time.

So this is the start, I hope the lumps got a headache


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Welcome home. Glad it went without a hitch


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Brilliant news @Siskin
Yes I hope that lump has a massive throbbing headache too!


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

That's excellent Siskin. 
As I said before its the way to go for the future. The more it shrinks the tumour the less there is to remove including the surrounding area.
So please for you. I can read in your post your relief - Brilliant


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Well done 

Don't forget to moisturise, moisturise, moisturise


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

mrs phas said:


> Well done
> 
> Don't forget to moisturise, moisturise, moisturise


I'm doing that. When I go to bed I slather a cream on which has been deemed suitable. I was asked only to do it in the evening and not just before the treatment

I had a chat about my skin becoming sore as I'm fair skinned and I was told that it has nothing to do with being fair skinned or whatever but how much oxygen is circulating in the body. Smokers apparently are more likely to have skin irritations with RT. Hopefully now I've had the iron infusions and my platelet count is more or less normal now, my oxygen levels are good and I won't have an skin issues


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

We are all different and our treatment is personally, and, perfectly, tailored for our own needs
The first is always the hardest, now you know what to expect, it will fly past


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Glad it went “well” - first one under your belt.

Dare say you’ll sleep better tonight.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Lurcherlad said:


> Glad it went "well" - first one under your belt.
> 
> Dare say you'll sleep better tonight.


I think your right, didn't sleep at all well last night


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

First one done, it's started now so the target is in sight. X


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

Good to read all went well @Siskin. Have a good night's rest now x


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

How are you feeling to day? Hope you slept better last night.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

DaisyBluebell said:


> How are you feeling to day? Hope you slept better last night.


I did yes which was really nice. Only needed to go to the loo at 4am and top up on painkillers and pretty much went off to sleep again.


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

Excellent news.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

JoanneF said:


> A dishy consultant is always a bonus!


I had a male surgeon, it was weird having my boobs felt by a strange man


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

kimthecat said:


> I had a male surgeon, it was weird having my boobs felt by a strange man


Well at least I don't have that, although there's been one or two occasions like when having ultrasound scans where they want to scan as high as possible into the groin which is somewhat unnerving.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Glad the RT went smoothly , now you know what to expect it wont seem as bad ,hopefully.



Siskin said:


> Well at least I don't have that, although there's been one or two occasions like when having ultrasound scans where they want to scan as high as possible into the groin which is somewhat unnerving.


Blimey ! :Hilarious Are you allowed to wear knickers ?


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

kimthecat said:


> I had a male surgeon, it was weird having my boobs felt by a strange man


Mine was so young I wanted to slap his hands away!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

kimthecat said:


> Glad the RT went smoothly , now you know what to expect it wont seem as bad ,hopefully.


Today's dose was a lot quicker and once they don't have to do a pre scan prior to the RT to make sure I'm in the correct position then it will be even quicker.
I've taken to counting how long the sweep by the machine takes during the treatment and it's 34 seconds for a sweep, I have two forward and backwards if you see what I mean. There's a pause will the machine thinks, will have to count how long that takes. It gives me something to do


----------



## karenmc (Feb 3, 2018)

So glad all is going well @Siskin. I didn't realise the radiotherapy would be so quick. How are you feeling now?xxxx


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

karenmc said:


> So glad all is going well @Siskin. I didn't realise the radiotherapy would be so quick. How are you feeling now?xxxx


Fine at the moment. It takes a while before any side affects appear, the main ones are tiredness and reduced appetite. Also it depends on the body where the radio therapy is taken place, if it's on the stomach area then a side affect is likely to be diarherra. So at the moment I feel ok, in two weeks time it could be a different story


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2020)

Siskin said:


> Fine at the moment. It takes a while before any side affects appear, the main ones are tiredness and reduced appetite. Also it depends on the body where the radio therapy is taken place, if it's on the stomach area then a side affect is likely to be diarherra. So at the moment I feel ok, in two weeks time it could be a different story


Hope your side effects won't be too severe. Thinking of you and hope you have a great support system through this.


----------



## karenmc (Feb 3, 2018)

As @Kakite says we hope your side effects won't be too bad. It must feel like a whole new world with regards to treatment and aftercare information to take in. We are so pleased to hear that all is going well and you are feeling well. All our love.xxx


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Glad its going well but sorry you have the extra stress of Coronavirus.  Its something you could do without !


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

kimthecat said:


> Glad its going well but sorry you have the extra stress of Coronavirus.  Its something you could do without !


Very much so, I'm worried now that the operation will be cancelled. It's still a long way off yet (early June) so we could be over the worse by then. Fretting slightly that I'm totally unable to book anymore delivery or click and collect slots at Tesco's. We have one coming on the 30th then thats it.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Siskin said:


> Very much so, I'm worried now that the operation will be cancelled. It's still a long way off yet (early June) so we could be over the worse by then. Fretting slightly that I'm totally unable to book anymore delivery or click and collect slots at Tesco's. We have one coming on the 30th then thats it.


 F ingers and paws crossed it will go ahead. 
I just registered with Tescos . No slots available . It goes up to 1oth April . It doesnt say how to book for dates after that. i think you have to keep checking to see if any slots pop up.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

kimthecat said:


> F ingers and paws crossed it will go ahead.
> I just registered with Tescos . No slots available . It goes up to 1oth April . It doesnt say how to book for dates after that. i think you have to keep checking to see if any slots pop up.


That's what I have been told to do by the delivery man, so I have been doing that. They've released a new weeks worth of slots but they've all gone already


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

@Siskin  My sister has a regular slot so she will add a few things to it for me but basically we are relying on our local shop which we use anyway for basics. They are rationing but we are able to get mild and bread.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

kimthecat said:


> @Siskin  My sister has a regular slot so she will add a few things to it for me but basically we are relying on our local shop which we use anyway for basics. They are rationing but we are able to get mild and bread.


How do you organise a regular slot?

We think we will go to the bigger village nearby on Wednesday as they have a small market there if it's still going of course. Unable to get carrots and milk on my Tesco order at the moment. We dont drink much milk and the only thing available were 4 pint bottles.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Siskin said:


> We dont drink much milk and the only thing available were 4 pint bottles.


You can freeze milk (in smaller containers).


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I popped out early and I was able to get almost everything I needed at the shops nearby.

I’m now able to join OH and DS in isolation for a while and just hope everyone calms down in the meantime and stops stripping the shops. 

Deliveries are constantly arriving so nobody should go without if people stop being selfish.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

JoanneF said:


> You can freeze milk (in smaller containers).


Thought of that, I usually do freeze an extra pint. However I'm trying to keep the freezer as full as possible (w small undercounter ones) so that we have plenty of meals available if we can't get any delivery slots. The farm shop is now closed although they will try and get you stuff from their supplier if you phone them, unfortunately they don't do skimmed milk which is all I will drink in tea. I would rather go without then have full fat milk. Husband has full fat milk in his coffee, so he only needs maybe 2 pints at the very most


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Siskin said:


> How do you organise a regular slot?


I dont know .  She's had a weekly delivery on Fridays for sometime. perhaps I got that wrong and she just booked it up a couple of weeks a go . 
Ive not done online shopping before.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

kimthecat said:


> I dont know .  She's had a weekly delivery on Fridays for sometime. perhaps I got that wrong and she just booked it up a couple of weeks a go .
> Ive not done online shopping before.


I've had another look and it seems you have to sign up to some sort on contact. The cheapest deal is £3.99 per month plus a £2.00 delivery charge, yes we can afford that but should we have to in order to secure a slot. Just had a done a feedback moaning about this situation, it's not fair that the vulnerable should have to pay in order to get a delivery slot or risk going into the store in order to have food


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

@Siskin oh thanks for that. I dont think I will bother.

I wonder if you will get a letter from the PM. It will be interesting to see who gets them.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

kimthecat said:


> @Siskin oh thanks for that. I dont think I will bother.
> 
> I wonder if you will get a letter from the PM. It will be interesting to see who gets them.


If I do I'll bleat on at him about no Tesco delivery slots


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Siskin said:


> If I do I'll bleat on at him about no Tesco delivery slots


:Hilarious


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Siskin said:


> If I do I'll bleat on at him about no Tesco delivery slots


Oooo if you do it will be interesting to know if you get food from waitrose or Tescos in your food parcel! You will have to share pics!
I read briefly and it all depends on your radiotherapy. Not that anyone would wish to be having radiotherapy just to not go to the shops!


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Siskin said:


> I've had another look and it seems you have to sign up to some sort on contact. The cheapest deal is £3.99 per month plus a £2.00 delivery charge, yes we can afford that but should we have to in order to secure a slot. Just had a done a feedback moaning about this situation, it's not fair that the vulnerable should have to pay in order to get a delivery slot or risk going into the store in order to have food


I think that sounds pretty reasonable to get someone to select your chosen items from the shelves, pack and deliver direct to your home at a time that suits you. 
If you went in person it would be - the cost of petrol or public transport,, an hour or so of your time and energy wheeling trolley around, dodging wayward shoppers, loading onto the conveyor belt and off at the other end into bags, push trolley to car, empty trolley into car, push trolley into trolley shelter, get in car drive home, unload car, unload bags - whew - tea needed (or whatever your tipple is).
I reckon when you get used to it you will not want to go back to the old way?


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

DanWalkersmum said:


> I think that sounds pretty reasonable to get someone to select your chosen items from the shelves, pack and deliver direct to your home at a time that suits you.
> If you went in person it would be - the cost of petrol or public transport,, an hour or so of your time and energy wheeling trolley around, dodging wayward shoppers, loading onto the conveyor belt and off at the other end into bags, push trolley to car, empty trolley into car, push trolley into trolley shelter, get in car drive home, unload car, unload bags - whew - tea needed (or whatever your tipple is).
> I reckon when you get used to it you will not want to go back to the old way?


I've been quite happily doing that for years it's only since the cancer and virus problems that I decided to order on line. The problem has arisen now is that I'm totally unable to get a delivery slot after the 30th. My shop for that day has got bigger and bigger. If it does all come it will be a huge amount of stuff, I'm not holding my breath though


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Siskin said:


> I've been quite happily doing that for years it's only since the cancer and virus problems that I decided to order on line. The problem has arisen now is that I'm totally unable to get a delivery slot after the 30th. My shop for that day has got bigger and bigger. If it does all come it will be a huge amount of stuff, I'm not holding my breath though


I am speaking from personal experience and believe me online shopping is a godsend once you get used to it. I had my treatment all through 2010 and into early 2011, it consisted of, chemo (to shrink the tumor), operation to remove what was left after the chemo, followed by radiotherapy. I could not drive during treatment and my husband can't drive he had to keep working too, so we were reliant on the goodwill of friends and taxis and sometimes public transport to get to appointments. Being able to do the bulk of my shopping online helped to keep my independence, it was the one thing I was able to take some control over. 
It's unfortunate that you are going through treatment during the present time. I hope by the time your delivery is due that you get everything on your list.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

DanWalkersmum said:


> I am speaking from personal experience and believe me online shopping is a godsend once you get used to it. I had my treatment all through 2010 and into early 2011, it consisted of, chemo (to shrink the tumor), operation to remove what was left after the chemo, followed by radiotherapy. I could not drive during treatment and my husband can't drive he had to keep working too, so we were reliant on the goodwill of friends and taxis and sometimes public transport to get to appointments. Being able to do the bulk of my shopping online helped to keep my independence, it was the one thing I was able to take some control over.
> It's unfortunate that you are going through treatment during the present time. I hope by the time your delivery is due that you get everything on your list.


I'm sorry you've been through this too. At the moment there's no mention of chemo, but I guess that could change after the operation. However I think a lot of chemo has been postponed, a friend of ours has had his chemo put back. I guess if it's not very necessary then it will be put off due to the affect on the immune persuasion


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Just had a consultation phone call from one of the doctors that are caring for me to ask how the radiotherapy was going. One thing she did say that put my mind at rest is that the operation will go ahead as planned as this will cure me of cancer, radiotherapy and lump removal (or vice versa) is a cure for sarcoma. The Queen Elizabeth hospital in Birmingham just up the road from the Royal Orthopaedic hospital where I will have the op, is taking coronavirus patients, the Royal Orthopaedic remains virus free at present as it’s an appointment only hospital with no A&E. There’s a possibility that the op might be done in a private hospital by the same surgeons, but it will go ahead. Big sigh of relief.


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Good news! Stay positive and you can get through this! I hope your online shopping experience goes well toox


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Brilliant news @Siskin


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Yo must be very relieved.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Glad to hear your op is still going ahead. You just want to get to the finishing line ASAP so any delays will be frustrating to say the least.

OH’s 3rd chemo starts in just over a week and so long as his bloods come back as good on the Monday he will carry on with treatment unless advised otherwise.

The unit is much quieter than normal so following social distancing protocols isn’t difficult according to a nurse yesterday.

I think some people have been put on hold and others have decided to delay themselves. 

OH is already compromised with his immunity so wants to carry on if he can, which is why the 3 of us are self isolating as a family.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Lurcherlad said:


> Glad to hear your op is still going ahead. You just want to get to the finishing line ASAP so any delays will be frustrating to say the least.
> 
> OH's 3rd chemo starts in just over a week and so long as his bloods come back as good on the Monday he will carry on with treatment unless advised otherwise.
> 
> ...


I do hope all goes well with your husband, you're in my thoughts.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Siskin said:


> I've been quite happily doing that for years it's only since the cancer and virus problems that I decided to order on line. The problem has arisen now is that I'm totally unable to get a delivery slot after the 30th. My shop for that day has got bigger and bigger. If it does all come it will be a huge amount of stuff, I'm not holding my breath though


Could you try putting a note with explanation through the letter box of a local store?
If they are anything like the ones near my friend, they will help you, at least with essentials


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Sainsburys are prioritising deliveries for people most vulnrable, you just go to the site and when you go to book your delivery slot you're told what to do, I'm sure you'd be excepted on the list.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

ForestWomble said:


> Sainsburys are prioritising deliveries for people most vulnrable, you just go to the site and when you go to book your delivery slot you're told what to do, I'm sure you'd be excepted on the list.


I wish I could, but they are not allowing anyone new to register. I heard about this and thought it sounded ideal, such a shame I can't register


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Siskin said:


> I wish I could, but they are not allowing anyone new to register. I heard about this and thought it sounded ideal, such a shame I can't register


 I'm sorry, I didn't realise they'd stopped allowing people to register.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Siskin said:


> I wish I could, but they are not allowing anyone new to register. I heard about this and thought it sounded ideal, such a shame I can't register


Have you been in touch with MacMillan nurses ?They might be able to suggest somewhere who can help. Or your oncology team ?


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

SusieRainbow said:


> Have you been in touch with MacMillan nurses ?They might be able to suggest somewhere who can help. Or your oncology team ?


They probably could direct me to people who would get shopping which I can easily find in the village as there are lots of people offering to get stuff for you, what I couldn't do is to expect someone to do a full weeks shop for us and pay for it before getting a refund off us, it seems unfair on them particularly if they are going for their weekly shop too. So we will be reduced to asking various different neighbours to get various different things once we have run out of what we have at present. All I need is is either a delivery or click and collect slot every other week and that seems an impossibility.

I just keep hoping that things will ease a bit in the next few weeks and more people will go to the shop rather then have food delivered. Tesco is asking people who are having deliveries if they would consider going to the shop and allow people who really need to have food delivered to be able to get them. I don't think they are going to be overwhelmed by people going to the shop especially, if our Tescos is anything to go by, there are still long queues.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Siskin said:


> They probably could direct me to people who would get shopping which I can easily find in the village as there are lots of people offering to get stuff for you, what I couldn't do is to expect someone to do a full weeks shop for us and pay for it before getting a refund off us, it seems unfair on them particularly if they are going for their weekly shop too. So we will be reduced to asking various different neighbours to get various different things once we have run out of what we have at present. All I need is is either a delivery or click and collect slot every other week and that seems an impossibility.
> 
> I just keep hoping that things will ease a bit in the next few weeks and more people will go to the shop rather then have food delivered. Tesco is asking people who are having deliveries if they would consider going to the shop and allow people who really need to have food delivered to be able to get them. I don't think they are going to be overwhelmed by people going to the shop especially, if our Tescos is anything to go by, there are still long queues.


I was thinking more that Mcmillan or your oncology team could put you forward for home delivery as a priority rather than get other people to do your shopping.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

SusieRainbow said:


> I was thinking more that Mcmillan or your oncology team could put you forward for home delivery as a priority rather than get other people to do your shopping.


I have talked to some of the medical staff about the problem, they juat sympathise. Perhaps it would be better directed towards the McMillan nurses


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Siskin said:


> They probably could direct me to people who would get shopping which I can easily find in the village as there are lots of people offering to get stuff for you, what I couldn't do is to expect someone to do a full weeks shop for us and pay for it before getting a refund off us, it seems unfair on them particularly if they are going for their weekly shop too. So we will be reduced to asking various different neighbours to get various different things once we have run out of what we have at present. All I need is is either a delivery or click and collect slot every other week and that seems an impossibility.
> 
> I just keep hoping that things will ease a bit in the next few weeks and more people will go to the shop rather then have food delivered. Tesco is asking people who are having deliveries if they would consider going to the shop and allow people who really need to have food delivered to be able to get them. I don't think they are going to be overwhelmed by people going to the shop especially, if our Tescos is anything to go by, there are still long queues.


I hope you get it sorted out things do seem to be calming down maybe email Tesco and explain the situation.

Ps if you were my neighbour I would happily get all your shopping don't feel guilty to let people help.


----------



## karenmc (Feb 3, 2018)

Great news that your operation is going ahead as planned @Siskin. You must feel relieved.x


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Siskin said:


> I have talked to some of the medical staff about the problem, they juat sympathise. Perhaps it would be better directed towards the McMillan nurses


I suggested MacMillan because they were very helpful when my mum was diagnosed and got her in touch with all sorts of agencies and help.
Could you speak to a social worker at the hospital?


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

did you get the gov text and/or letter?
theres a bit on it as to where to sign up so one of the supermarkets get in touch and, hopefully, prioritise you
and
theres also volunteers to get meds drop you off an emergancy box to tide you over etc


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

mrs phas said:


> did you get the gov text and/or letter?
> theres a bit on it as to where to sign up so one of the supermarkets get in touch and, hopefully, prioritise you
> and
> theres also volunteers to get meds drop you off an emergancy box to tide you over etc


Don't think I got either. The text I did have seemed to be more about the current rules and regs rather then anything else, I'll have a better look in case I missed something. 
I filled in that vulnerable person thing and I did qualify, but have heard nothing more


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Siskin said:


> Don't think I got either. The text I did have seemed to be more about the current rules and regs rather then anything else, I'll have a better look in case I missed something.
> I filled in that vulnerable person thing and I did qualify, but have heard nothing more


Apparently, according to my friend,
who phoned them today, 
one of the supermarketd *WILL *be in touch
so
she *MUST *be patient

Im guessing, those manning the phone lines, are getting a tad stressed


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

mrs phas said:


> Apparently, according to my friend,
> who phoned them today,
> one of the supermarketd *WILL *be in touch
> so
> ...


Ok I will wait to see what happens, not much else I can do to be honest
We are registered with Tescos and Waitrose, unfortunately both are in my husbands name and I'm not sure they will put two and two together and realise he has vulnerable me in the house

If nothing appears to happen and other people are getting help then I'll ring.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Boxer123 said:


> if you were my neighbour I would happily get all your shopping don't feel guilty to let people help.


Same here.

Surely @Siskin you are only shopping for you and your OH. You are wise in your shopping I bet and not wasteful so I can't see your shopping being piled high. Am sure a trusted neighbour could help you, and would want to at this difficult time. Plus in all honesty currently with these restrictions in place such as only 3/4 of this that and the other, you won't be able to buy in abundance in some degree.

I know people have said go to the shop as little as possible. I am stretching dinners out more, but honestly we eat vegetarian meals a lot which is great because there is currently an abundance of fresh. Am still having to top up every other day for things I couldn't get as well as essentials like bread and milk


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

lullabydream said:


> Same here.
> 
> Surely @Siskin you are only shopping for you and your OH. You are wise in your shopping I bet and not wasteful so I can't see your shopping being piled high. Am sure a trusted neighbour could help you, and would want to at this difficult time. Plus in all honesty currently with these restrictions in place such as only 3/4 of this that and the other, you won't be able to buy in abundance in some degree.
> 
> I know people have said go to the shop as little as possible. I am stretching dinners out more, but honestly we eat vegetarian meals a lot which is great because there is currently an abundance of fresh. Am still having to top up every other day for things I couldn't get as well as essentials like bread and milk


I actually find it difficult to overshop if you see what I mean. I've been conditioned over the years to only buy what we need, mainly due to not being able to afford to indulge ourselves for most of our married life. It's only since we retired and had finished paying the mortgage that we've had more money to spare then we've ever had.

I'm not wasteful and try not to throw stuff away, I suspect the freezer is full of little bags with something or other that was left over and I just couldn't throw it away. If it was just me a weeks shopping would be quite small as I have a much smaller appetite these days, my husband however likes his puds and cereals for breakfast and rolls and scotch eggs for lunch and so on, but then he's more energetic then me and will walk as far as his dodgy knee will let him so I guess he's using it up.

It's the fresh food that has a shorter shelf life that we will need more frequently, got enough tins to last quite a while.
I'm sure I'll works something out in the long run without imposing myself to much on the good will of neighbours who are actually not much younger them ourselves. I'm just panicking and worrying I guess


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Siskin said:


> I actually find it difficult to overshop if you see what I mean. I've been conditioned over the years to only buy what we need, mainly due to not being able to afford to indulge ourselves for most of our married life. It's only since we retired and had finished paying the mortgage that we've had more money to spare then we've ever had.
> 
> I'm not wasteful and try not to throw stuff away, I suspect the freezer is full of little bags with something or other that was left over and I just couldn't throw it away. If it was just me a weeks shopping would be quite small as I have a much smaller appetite these days, my husband however likes his puds and cereals for breakfast and rolls and scotch eggs for lunch and so on, but then he's more energetic then me and will walk as far as his dodgy knee will let him so I guess he's using it up.
> 
> ...


It's a tough time for us all and very worrying if you can't get out to the shops. I have managed to do a weekly shop for me and OH, much quicker than usual as I just bought essentials. Fresh foods are available at the moment in the supermarket, and the local shop as a top up for milk and bread every few days. I'm sure your neighbours would be only too happy to help by adding the odd item for you to their shopping list. 
My sister is self isolating (she's 75) and will not ask for help,says she's fine, but I worry she hasn't got enough to eat (her last shopping trip was 3 weeks ago) so I got went for some fresh fruit, veg, milk, bread etc for her and managed to get most of the things on her list apart from eggs and flour and shredded wheat. She says she feels guilty having so much food (it will last her at least 3 weeks or more) but was delighted cos I got her fresh salmon!  She's also worried about paying me! NOt a problem, she'll have loads of money to pay later cos she hasn't been able to spend any:Joyful.


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

Where do you live Siskin? Im sure I saw it in a previous post but cant find it now. Just wondering if I am near or I have any friends that are near that can help

Have you checked out Amazon, I got our coffee from there, it came the day after I ordered it and I am not even on Prime!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

DaisyBluebell said:


> Where do you live Siskin? Im sure I saw it in a previous post but cant find it now. Just wondering if I am near or I have any friends that are near that can help
> 
> Have you checked out Amazon, I got our coffee from there, it came the day after I ordered it and I am not even on Prime!


Gloucestershire. 
Don't worry about asking your friends, there are people here that will help out. I suspect we will end up asking several people to get different things during the week when we do get to the point of running out of various items which won't be for a while yet, so that we aren't overloading one person getting a whole load of stuff and their own weekly shop. There's a lot of older people in the village and most are self isolating for various reasons. The small farm shop is trying to supply basics as much as they can. I'm glad the limit on contactless is going up to £45 I think, that will help


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

I had a W'rose delivery this morning (booked before this all started) so I will keep looking for another delivery slot if I get one I will hold it & will PM you for a list & see if I can order & have delivered to you. If I can get it we can sort money as n when, no problems.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

That's really kind.
I live in a village near Cirencester, whereabouts are you (roughly)

Edit. Just looked, you are a long way from me, don't think that will,work out somehow. Would they separate an order and send it to me somehow?


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Siskin said:


> That's really kind.
> I live in a village near Cirencester, whereabouts are you (roughly)
> 
> Edit. Just looked, you are a long way from me, don't think that will,work out somehow. Would they separate an order and send it to me somehow?


I think you would have to be in the same area to get a slot. Any address can be put in for delivery but it would then come up with the slots available for that area.

Only just read all this. Glad you are getting your op Siskin. My husband is due his 6 monthly scan for his aortic aneurism. It is the final CT scan so long as all is well then will just be ultrasound every 6 months. He heard today (after I chased it up!) that he will not be getting it, which is quite worrying.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Blitz said:


> I think you would have to be in the same area to get a slot. Any address can be put in for delivery but it would then come up with the slots available for that area.
> 
> Only just read all this. Glad you are getting your op Siskin. My husband is due his 6 monthly scan for his aortic aneurism. It is the final CT scan so long as all is well then will just be ultrasound every 6 months. He heard today (after I chased it up!) that he will not be getting it, which is quite worrying.


Do you think it will be a postponement rather then never having the scan? I would like to think that they have decided all is well, but I can understand your worries.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Blitz said:


> I think you would have to be in the same area to get a slot. Any address can be put in for delivery but it would then come up with the slots available for that area.
> 
> Only just read all this. Glad you are getting your op Siskin. My husband is due his 6 monthly scan for his aortic aneurism. It is the final CT scan so long as all is well then will just be ultrasound every 6 months. He heard today (after I chased it up!) that he will not be getting it, which is quite worrying.


That's terrible @Blitz

I agree with @Siskin it's more a postponed rather than cancelled completely


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

Siskin said:


> That's really kind.
> I live in a village near Cirencester, whereabouts are you (roughly)
> 
> Edit. Just looked, you are a long way from me, don't think that will,work out somehow. Would they separate an order and send it to me somehow?


I will check today to find out if I can order for a delivery to Cirencester & pay from here & let you know. I know I used to be able to order for my dad in Kent from Tesco from here in Nottingham no problem.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

DaisyBluebell said:


> I will check today to find out if I can order for a delivery to Cirencester & pay from her & let you know. I know I used to be able to order for my dad in Kent from from Tesco from here in Nottingham no problem.


I never knew that.. That's really good if you can. Such a kind gesture.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Bumpity bump..

I know @Siskin journey still isn't over, but am positive that tomorrow is her last day of radiotherapy... So I just want to wish her well

If I got the date, maths wrong etc apologises

If not.. Yipee 1 day to go, you've done one major part kicking cancers butt. I know words sound futile. However it seemed a huge task, in the middle of a pandemic, lockdown too which I hope is working and keeps working in your favour keeping you well


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

lullabydream said:


> Bumpity bump..
> 
> I know @Siskin journey still isn't over, but am positive that tomorrow is her last day of radiotherapy... So I just want to wish her well
> 
> ...


Ditto. I was just thinking I hadn't noticed any posts from her so @Siskin, I hope you are ok.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Yes I'm fine, well as much as I'm able to at the moment. @lullabydream, you are correct, last one tomorrow. It will be a big relief as I'm really beginning to suffer quite a bit from the side effects. Leg is swollen and painful, ibuprofen seems to be the drug of choice at the moment along with back up from paracetamol. More or less constant burning feeling over the area that is treated despite things like after sun. Appetite down and bloating whatever I eat, along with constipation which is probably down to the pills, munching on prunes and an occasional pill if it gets too bad. And tiredness, lack of energy and concentration shot to pieces.

Apart from all that I'm ok

The radiotherapy goes on working for about two weeks after it finishes so I'm hoping that the side effects will gradually decrease during this time. The doctor keeps telling me that the operation will go ahead and not to worry, but there's a lot in the press about cancer ops are being cancelled, I'm hoping this is just the media blowing things out of proportion.

Until it happens (hopefully early June) I can have a restful relaxing May and gradually recover from the radiotherapy.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

If you have an Aloe Vera plant the gel from inside the leaves is fantastic on burns.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Siskin said:


> Yes I'm fine, well as much as I'm able to at the moment. @lullabydream, you are correct, last one tomorrow. It will be a big relief as I'm really beginning to suffer quite a bit from the side effects. Leg is swollen and painful, ibuprofen seems to be the drug of choice at the moment along with back up from paracetamol. More or less constant burning feeling over the area that is treated despite things like after sun. Appetite down and bloating whatever I eat, along with constipation which is probably down to the pills, munching on prunes and an occasional pill if it gets too bad. And tiredness, lack of energy and concentration shot to pieces.
> 
> Apart from all that I'm ok
> 
> ...


Fantastic that it's the last lot of radiotherapy tomorrow.

I hope your side effects go away soon and that you get that op early June as hoped.

If it helps, my Gran has had 2 operations for cancer in one week, the last one a week ago, so ops are happening.


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

Will be thinking of you tomorrow Siskin


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

ForestWomble said:


> Fantastic that it's the last lot of radiotherapy tomorrow.
> 
> I hope your side effects go away soon and that you get that op early June as hoped.
> 
> If it helps, my Gran has had 2 operations for cancer in one week, the last one a week ago, so ops are happening.


Although not good for your gran having cancer - I hope the ops have done the trick and she is recovering well, it's good to hear that cancer ops are going ahead despite the media hype


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Siskin said:


> Although not good for your gran having cancer - I hope the ops have done the trick and she is recovering well, it's good to hear that cancer ops are going ahead despite the media hype


Thank you.

She's just frustrated that she can't get out in the garden, she had a lump removed from her foot last week and has to keep it up and not put weight through it too much for a week, so she's probably been working in the garden today.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

ForestWomble said:


> Thank you.
> 
> She's just frustrated that she can't get out in the garden, she had a lump removed from her foot last week and has to keep it up and not put weight through it too much for a week, so she's probably been working in the garden today.


I sort of want to 'like' for her not doing as she is told, but I feel like I shouldn't. But I'm with her 100%!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

JoanneF said:


> I sort of want to 'like' for her not doing as she is told, but I feel like I shouldn't. But I'm with her 100%!


I thought the same and liked her for it


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

JoanneF said:


> I sort of want to 'like' for her not doing as she is told, but I feel like I shouldn't. But I'm with her 100%!





Siskin said:


> I thought the same and liked her for it


I realised I hadn't written that very well, sorry, the week was up yesterday so she did do the week of not doing much, so is probably celebrating doing the gardening today.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Good luck for today, hope all goes well.

A big tick in the box


----------



## karenmc (Feb 3, 2018)

Good luck today @Siskin. We'll be thinking of you. I think you have been amazing in your positivity throughout your treatment which has sounded uncomfortable and sometimes painful. Enjoy a cuddle with Isla today when you get home. ☺xxx


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Hope today goes well and everything stay on track for your op


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Yes, best of luck for today x


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Phew that’s it all done and back home again. I’ve been given a leaflet about what to expect now the radiotherapy is over. It seems a case of it will get worse before it gets better for the next two weeks or so, deep joy. 

At least I don’t have to keep going to the hospital each day and be stretched out on a hard bed for what seems like hours which is surprisingly tiring


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Congratulations Radiotherapy over!

Fingers crossed the leaflet is the worse case scenario and you might not feel as bad, not that it means it hasn't worked at all though. Please don't think no pain, no gain.

As you say take the rest of April and May as recovery time. There's no rush, no worries per se. Just go with the flow. Enjoy time relaxing, your garden and Isla of course. Oh I missed out spending time with your OH too.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Siskin said:


> Phew that's it all done and back home again. I've been given a leaflet about what to expect now the radiotherapy is over. It seems a case of it will get worse before it gets better for the next two weeks or so, deep joy.
> 
> At least I don't have to keep going to the hospital each day and be stretched out on a hard bed for what seems like hours which is surprisingly tiring


Well done!! Stay positive. You've come so far.
Yesterday I contemplated a comment re after effects of radio therapy but declined hoping it was relative to OH having 11 rounds of chemo prior to his. However, I do believe it's action is cumulative. It took its toll in the few weeks after it finished. You'll just want to rest and probably sleep a lot but hey ho, it's done! You've just got to carry on cooking for a bit longer so it can work it's magic and look forward to getting back on your feet again.
I'll be cheering you on!


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

congratulations on getting to the end


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Siskin said:


> Phew that's it all done and back home again. I've been given a leaflet about what to expect now the radiotherapy is over. It seems a case of it will get worse before it gets better for the next two weeks or so, deep joy.
> 
> At least I don't have to keep going to the hospital each day and be stretched out on a hard bed for what seems like hours which is surprisingly tiring


That's good news time to rest now and have lots of Isla cuddles.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Good, that's a milestone reached.x


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

So pleased that your radiotherapy is over and you can plan for next steps.

Cancer is utterly awful. I am keeping fingers, toes and everything else firmly crossed for you


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

Good news @Siskin. Feet up now, sending big hugs xxx


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

Virtual hugs from all of us I'm sure. Well done. As Mum2Heidi said it’s action is cumulative, so just rest up when necessary now that that bit is over and done with.


----------



## winterrose (Dec 30, 2016)

Big hugs. Stay strong! You've come so far, think about how good you're going to feel when treatment is over with.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Just got back from the Birmingham hospital to have a CT and MRI scans and then initially a telephone consult with the consultant when we got back home. However I had a phone call yesterday to ask me to stay at the hospital as the consultant did want to speak to me.
So left home this morning at 8.30 for the scans which were pretty much on time. Then a long wait to see the consultant. He couldn’t give me a date for the operation yet due to the Covid situation but I should know in a few weeks. He says the CT shows there is no sign of spread thank heavens and the lump looks a bit stunned and needs to come out as soon as possible. The skin on my leg is healing well from the radiotherapy which is essential before he can operate. I was then sent off to have pre op tests before being finally being allowed to go.

The hospital was very well organised. Not many people coming in as most are being dealt with via telephone consults. Masks are available and everyone has to wear one, but no gloves as they have been shown not to really protect people. Sanitiser (which I had my own supply as well as using the hospitals) and washing in soap and water are the best defence along with the mask.

So now it’s just a wait for the letter giving me the date. Ive been told I will be in for 10 to 14 days depending on how well the wound is healing, how I am feeling and my ability to get around. He said I would be on crutches for up to two months and will probably need a brace to help strengthen the leg. Scary stuff


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Bless you @Siskin i know it sounds a long time and scary, but it's kicking cancer's but that is important. Wow look how far you have come, and in such a strange world at the moment.

You have done so well, and am sure you will be a pro on these crutches. I bet you even find them handy to nudge things close to you if you drop stuff too.

I wish you all the best of luck with this operation, as always my thoughts are with you
xxxx


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Hope you don't have to wait too long.

Re the brace I have braces of various types and while it is scary to start with I found you soon get used to it. I'm sure it'll be fine.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

oh i just want to give you a huge hug


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

Good luck with your operation when you have it


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

So glad to hear that the lump has been stopped in its tracks. Hopefully it won't be too long before you can have your op.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

It’s a lot to take in and very scary of course. Really hope it all happens soon do you can start on your road to a full recovery.

Lots of good food, fresh air and plenty of rest in preparation


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm so glad that they are pushing this along for you and that they managed to get, what was effectively 3 appointments into one visit.
Sounds as if your consultant is on the ball and will get you in as soon as humanly possible.
Good luck


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

It's looks like your consultant is in top of this, so hopefully you wont have to wait to long (hugs)X


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

Scary stuff Siskin but at least it seems to be running pretty smoothly so be thankful for that. We are all thinking of you and wishing you well soon. Two months on crutches will at least mean you will have fabulous toned arms at the end of that !


----------



## karenmc (Feb 3, 2018)

So glad to hear that everything is progressing well. You have been amazing throughout your treatment. Good to hear that your leg is healing well and your consultant is on top of everything. Hopefully you won't have to wait too long for your operation. Sending you all our love.xxx


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

No date yet?


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

rona said:


> No date yet?


Nope


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Just had a phone call from my consultant. He was checking whether I was available to do the op either Thursday or Friday this week! Yikes. I will get another phone call later on to day to let me know which day if they can get me in then. Think I will need to start packing a bag.

No idea what to take with me,haven't been into hospital for such a long stay before. As there will be no visitors allowed no one can bring in things I've forgotten or take away dirty stuff.

Can anyone who's been in hospital recently or have any thoughts, I know there's a few on here that are nurses etc, give me some guidance on this


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

How long are you likely to be in for?


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

JoanneF said:


> How long are you likely to be in for?


10 to 14 days


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Gosh, that's a while. Obviously as much underwear and nightwear as you can, they will likely want you up and dressed though so bearing in mind that it is often hot in hospital, loads of t shirts are good. Apart from the obvious things, I found a mini battery operated fan was good, wet wipes to freshen up between proper washes - you may not be able to shower. A nice body spray is good, not as a substitute for washing but just to make you feel good.

Do you have a Kindle? If so, loads of books. Tablet or laptop. Diluting juice if you like it. Dried fruit if you like it, for nibbling and also importantly for keeping your fibre intake high.

More things may come to mind, if so I'll add them.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I guess the first few days I will be confined to bed as I have been told I will have at least two drains and something called a vacuum dressing? Thing? attached to me. Anyone know what this vacuum thing is and what it does. I was too overwhelmed to ask him when he spoke about it when I saw him


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

I think so. After an operation, fluid can gather around the site. A lot - like several litres. So the vacuum creates a negative pressure that draws it away (drains it) into a bottle, which is emptied regularly. Mine was like a thin tube with lots of little holes in it, inside the wound, so it just comes out through a hole in your body. Sorry, that doesn't sound clear but imaging basically a tube sticking out of your leg, inside the tube is still in there but that's the part with the little holes that is drawing away the fluid.

When the come to remove it, after the fluid build up has slowed to nothing, they will disconnect it from the bottle and leave it in for a bit, maybe 30 minutes (?) so the pressure equalises. Then they will gently pull it out and you will see that it was longer than the part you could see.

It isn't anything like as uncomfortable as it sounds, honestly.

Hopefully someone else will be able to explain that a lot more clearly than I did!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

JoanneF said:


> I think so. After an operation, fluid can gather around the site. A lot - like several litres. So the vacuum creates a negative pressure that draws it away (drains it) into a bottle, which is emptied regularly. Mine was like a thin tube with lots of little holes in it, inside the wound, so it just comes out through a hole in your body. Sorry, that doesn't sound clear but imaging basically a tube sticking out of your leg, inside the tube is still in there but that's the part with the little holes that is drawing away the fluid.
> 
> When the come to remove it, after the fluid build up has slowed to nothing, they will disconnect it from the bottle and leave it in for a bit, maybe 30 minutes (?) so the pressure equalises. Then they will gently pull it out and you will see that it was longer than the part you could see.
> 
> ...


That sounds a good explanation. Thank you
Fluid build up is amazingly painful as I found out after I had a knee replacement op. The bodies natural drainage system wasn't working properly to start with and I could hardly bend my knee at one point. A friend who was a nurse knew how to do deep tissue massage and not only gave me several, but showed me what do do. Shortly after that my leg deflated and the swelling went. I suspect I'm carrying a lot of fluid in my leg at the moment as it is swollen when compared to my other leg and jolly uncomfortable at times.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

That's good that you're in this week but scary for you Im sure ! Take a phone charger ( if allowed) and chargers for any other devices.
We will be thinking about you and sending all the famous PF vibes ! 
xxxx


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

When OH was in I gave him:

In addition to nightwear, slippers and usual wash bag contents;

Lots of underwear
Shorts/t shirts (better than being in pj’s 24/7 imo) always hot in wards too
Phone, charger and ear phones
iPad 
Wipes
Talc 
Anti bac hand gel
Anti bac wipes if shared bathroom and to clean your area
Magazines
Silicone earplugs for sleeping
Fan 
Mirror (none in bathrooms anymore)
Lipsyl 
Mints/chewing gum
Pen
Tissues
Snacks 
Squash/juices
Tea/coffee (theirs is usually rank/weak ime and needs a bit extra in)
Cash for goodies trolley
Sunglasses - lights are too bright and you can’t always get them turned off if you want to nap

I would take in some of the stretchy comfort bras too as I hate being bra less “in public” 

A sport water bottle is useful to transfer the jug into so easier to drink in bed (Thermos even better to keep water cold).


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

After a few phone calls I'm to go into hospital tomorrow at midday after having an MRI, op on Thursday.

Scared witless but happy at the same time that the day has finally come to get rid of the thing.

Thanks @Lurcherlad for such a good list especially as you've had experience of a hospital admission with your husband at this time.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Good luck! Great list @Lurcherlad , I second the lipsalve as the dry air in hospitals makes my lips go really dry.
A pack if playing cards is good too is you can play solitaire etc, or a Sudoku or puzzle book to keep you from going totally brain dead!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Don’t worry though - if you forget/need anything your OH can drop it off in Reception and someone from the Ward will collect it for you (allowed at our hospital for non-covid wards anyway).

Good luck with it all and try not to worry (yeah right! ).

Next step to a full recovery. 

I’ll be thinking of you and sending positive vibes to you both x


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

At least you haven't too much time to worry. So pleased it's happening so soon. Wishing you all good wishes. 

No help with hospital stuff. I've luckily never been in for more than one night


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Just caught up with this, 

If will say if you do forget anything, hospitals usually have basics, for people as many are staying unexpectedly. The hospital I was a frequent visitor at, also had things like hair dryers tucked away. You had to ask for them, but they did have them. Though not advertised as with a notice. Not that all people feel like doing anything with their hair, but obviously it depends on circumstances.

Good luck and as always, my thoughts are with you.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

@Siskin I'm pleased to hear that things are moving. I will be thinking of you. One thing easily forgotten is the charger for whatever device(s) you are taking. You definitely don't want to forget that with being in hospital for so long.

Sending you virtual grapes and a big hug xxx


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks @Sairy, I'll enjoy those grapes


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Good Luck. Will be thinking of you.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2020)

Siskin said:


> Thanks @Sairy, I'll enjoy those grapes


All the best! And be sure to take any prescription meds you are on with you to the hospital. My husband forgot when he had his surgery but was able to bring them in. Maybe some shoes you can wear in the bathrooms and in the shower was my other thought. Sorry not sure with the time difference if this is a bit late.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Good luck today @Siskin. X


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Hoping your op goes well today


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Thinking of you


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Thinking of you Siskin xxx


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Double thumbs up!


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Best wishes,


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

(Sorry, couldn't find a golden retriever or any doggy one, hope it makes you smile)


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Just letting you know @Siskin has told me to...

OP has gone well as lump has all gone.

She's currently wired up to lots of things but is OK

I am sure when she's upto it, she will be so pleased to see all the good wishes everyone has sent.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

lullabydream said:


> Just letting you know @Siskin has told me to...
> 
> OP has gone well as lump has all gone.
> 
> ...


Great to know, thank you.

Please let Siskin know I'm delighted for her and I wish her all the best for her recovery.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Good news


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Good to hear.

Please pass on my good wishes


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Excellent news. Please give her our love xxx


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Great news that the op was successful ,vibes sent for a speedy recovery !
Much love and best wishes from me and mini hounds.xxx


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Great news, thank you for the update. Please tell her I'm thinking of her too.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm here for just now

I'm doing on ok

Thank you for your continued best wishes


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Glad all went well. Now you rest up and take care of yourself.


----------



## karenmc (Feb 3, 2018)

So glad that all has gone well. Sending all our love and wishes for a speedy recovery. Luna sends a Goldie cuddle too! ♥Xxxxxx


----------



## caterpiller (Apr 28, 2020)

Glad it went well! Hope you have a speedy recovery and take it easy for now!


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

So glad operation went well.
Now lots of rest & take care of yourself.
Sending you a ton of healing vibes x


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Feeling a bit more with it today.the surgeon is very pleased how the op went and so long as the wound heals well I shoul be ok. A lot of muscle went with the tumour but is all out and I’m currently cancer free. Plastics moved a particular muscle to fill the hole left behind and to help improve my stability.he reckons I will walk without crutches sooner rather later. At the moment it’s strict bed rest to allow healing then I will be upright on Sunday and trying to walk with aid of a splint which will hold my leg straight and give a lot of support.
I’m still in HDUat the moment but will move to a ward today sometime. I had a covid test which was negative as far as I’m aware, wouldn’t be going to ward otherwise


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Cancer free... Yippee!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Sounds like it's all going to plan or even a little better than planned


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

Good news from you. Great to hear something positive in these weird and depressing times.

Extra Kudos to you for tackling this head on and so courageously.

You are one special tough cookie!!


----------



## bumbarrel (Feb 23, 2017)

Delighted to hear the good news. 

All the best for an uncomplicated recovery.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

All sounds really good 

Hope you can get some rest while you’re there


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Woo hoo!! Go Siskin!!
Well done you!!!!
I’m absolutely delighted for you.

Now my calm rational head says take it easy while you heal.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Brilliant news, I am so pleased for you.

Heres to a problem free recovery.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I’ve just been moved to a four bed room on the ward. All of us have sarcomas apart from one who it was thought to be a sarcoma but turned out to be a cancer even rarer, very little is known about it apparently. They are all very friendly and we can discuss symptoms and I can see how well a lady is doing who is 82 and had her sarcoma in her thigh too. She is going home soon and is walking well using a walker. Makes me feel more positive


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Sending hugs and best wishes from us all in Hungary


----------



## karenmc (Feb 3, 2018)

It's wonderful news that your operation has gone so well. Now you need to rest and get yourself better and ready for lovely walks with Isla and trips away!! You have been amazing @Siskin!! Sending you all our love.xxx


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

How are you doing?

Managed to move yet?


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

Just checking in @Siskin to see how you're feeling and if you're up and moving yet


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I’m coming along, gradually feeling better and more like myself. Not eating that much but if I force myself then I just feel sick so no point really


The physios came and initially moved me so I was sat on the edge of the bed and then I carefully put my weight onto my good leg and with the help of a Zimmer frame I stood up. Not allowed to put weight on the bad leg as the effects of the epidural are still there and I wouldn’t be able to feel pain. I then was able to hop two paces forward and back again on good leg which means I will be able to use a commode. Never has such a simple thing seemed more welcome, trying to relax enough to use a bedpan whilst sprawled on the bed is impossible

Gradually getting there


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

A bit of a set back. 

The dressings and drains were removed today and the wound inspected. Unfortunately part of the wound is not healing properly and the skin is breaking down so I will have to have another op, on Monday, to remove the bad bit and restitch, hopefully there will be enough skin available to do this. The incision is long, running from the groin to just below the knee, the bad area is about 3-4 inches long. The rest looks fine.

So I will be in hospital longer then planned. Hopefully this will sort it


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Sorry to hear that @Siskin i hope you are on the mend soon x


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

That's not so good, but at least you are being kept under close watch.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Oh, that's disappointing. Lots of healing vibes from us.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Fingers crossed the wound will heal and there is enough tissue. 

Positive vibes from me that it's just a blip, I know it's easy for me to say so I just really hope it is though.

Thoughts as always are with you


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Siskin said:


> A bit of a set back.
> 
> The dressings and drains were removed today and the wound inspected. Unfortunately part of the wound is not healing properly and the skin is breaking down so I will have to have another op, on Monday, to remove the bad bit and restitch, hopefully there will be enough skin available to do this. The incision is long, running from the groin to just below the knee, the bad area is about 3-4 inches long. The rest looks fine.
> 
> So I will be in hospital longer then planned. Hopefully this will sort it


Oh that's disappointing Siskin. At least you are being kept a close eye on and fingers crossed it gets sorted quickly. Sending much love to you.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your blip. Hope the op goes well on Monday and the wound will heal nicely and that'll be the beginning of the end.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Hope the wound is better this time and you heal well.

Is it worth asking for anti sickness meds so you can eat more to help build yourself up?


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Ouch.........such a shame. Bet you are getting fed up already?


----------



## karenmc (Feb 3, 2018)

Oh no! Sorry to hear about this set back @Siskin as everything was going so well. Our best wishes for the operation and a a quick recovery. xxx


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Blinking shame.
Hopefully you’ll be back on the road to recovery again v soon.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Lurcherlad said:


> Hope the wound is better this time and you heal well.
> 
> Is it worth asking for anti sickness meds so you can eat more to help build yourself up?


I'm not actually feeling sick, just not particularly hungry. There seems to be very little room in my tum for much, a small meal is all I can manage really. So I order small things with protein being the main part and eat what I can. I'm also being given a high protein shake called Fortisip as a way of getting some goodness in to me. Appetite is very gradually improving, decided to try the lasagne tomorrow. Everyone seems to be in the same boat initially, the lady opposite was the same as me, now she is eating quite a bit at a sitting, so there's hope yet.



rona said:


> Ouch.........such a shame. Bet you are getting fed up already?


Yes. Luckily the other people on the ward are friendly and chatty. Two have now left and we were joined today by a lady who has had an amputation which brings things into perspective. There is another patient joining us later.

I've got plenty to keep me occupied, lots of reading, various puzzle apps, some forum or other, emails to answer, phone calls and snoozing. Amazing how the days pass.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Siskin said:


> Yes. Luckily the other people on the ward are friendly and chatty. Two have now left and we were joined today by a lady who has had an amputation which brings things into perspective. There is another patient joining us later.
> 
> I've got plenty to keep me occupied, lots of reading, various puzzle apps, some forum or other, emails to answer, phone calls and snoozing. Amazing how the days pass.


More simulation than lock down


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

I hope the op today goes smoothly.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

JoanneF said:


> I hope the op today goes smoothly.


Me too. I'll be thinking of you and keeping everything crossed that all goes well.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Ops all done and I’m back on the ward.

Had an epidural again which was the worse bit by far. Once in and effective I went into the theatre. Only given a mild sedative to relax me so awake for the whole thing, could hear vaguely but not see what was going on. All over within an hour. Thankfully the infected area was only in the skin and no further so muscle unaffected. Easily dealt with and enough skin found to restitch and that was that. Just gobbled toast and a cup of tea both of which were much appreciated. Hopefully all will be well from now on. The wound will not be checked until at least next Monday, if all is good then I will be able to go home shortly afterwards.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Glad to hear it went OK. 

Sending healing vibes to you.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Sounds good, just sit back and recover now. I hope isla is keeping Mr Siskin on his toes.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

JoanneF said:


> Sounds good, just sit back and recover now. I hope isla is keeping Mr Siskin on his toes.


She certainly is. She's spending all her time redistributing things likes remotes, glasses, shoes, socks and anything else she can find. She only does this when we go out and leave her, a small sign of SA and how she copes with it. I guess not having both her people in the house is distressing her.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Siskin said:


> Ops all done and I'm back on the ward.
> 
> Had an epidural again which was the worse bit by far. Once in and effective I went into the theatre. Only given a mild sedative to relax me so awake for the whole thing, could hear vaguely but not see what was going on. All over within an hour. Thankfully the infected area was only in the skin and no further so muscle unaffected. Easily dealt with and enough skin found to restitch and that was that. Just gobbled toast and a cup of tea both of which were much appreciated. Hopefully all will be well from now on. The wound will not be checked until at least next Monday, if all is good then I will be able to go home shortly afterwards.


Glad it went well and you're OK. Sending you much love.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Much love and healing vibes from us.xxx


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Pleased to hear all went well.

Onwards and upwards!

Hope you’re home soon.


----------



## caterpiller (Apr 28, 2020)

I'm glad that it went well! 
Wishing you a speed recovery! Xx


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

That must be a relief! Fingers crossed it's all plain sailing from now on.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

love light and healing vibes from chez phas


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Been thinking about you all day. 

So glad it went well and it hadn't affected the muscle.

Poor Isla, have had dogs in the past that don't quite settle if all members of the household aren't home. Currently Eevee and Maisie are two of them being just that bit off. Not quite right but not too extremes like Isla. It's quite sad and worse at evenings but usually a bit of bribery with food which am sure Mr Siskin is doing helps! Or maybe I just have Greedy dogs.

Hope Mr Siskin is sending those all important Isla pictures daily too, to give you a boost!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Having spoken to my consultant this morning and had some further cross questioning from staff who also made comments about my observations and blood tests over the last few days, I’ve begun to realise that they were thinking that the infection and wound breakdown was fairly minor as I didn’t show any signs of deterioration ie sepsis. 
The only thing that has shown up again is the anaemia


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Tough old bird eh? 

Glad it went well


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Do they know what causes the anaemia?


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

kimthecat said:


> Do they know what causes the anaemia?


Not yet. The consultant has always thought it was the tumour,


----------



## bumbarrel (Feb 23, 2017)

Glad it wasn't as bad as you had feared. Getting back home will speed recovery I am sure.


----------



## karenmc (Feb 3, 2018)

So glad everything went well @Siskin now we need a quick recovery to get you back home. I can just imagine Isla's face and tail when she sees you!! We know Goldie's tails constantly wag already. It will be going like crazy when you walk through the door!!! Sending all our love. xxx


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Sorry i have only just seen this , glad everything went well ( except for the little blip ) sending healing vibes for a very speedy recovery


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2020)

I just caught up with this.

hope you are continue to recover well after the 2nd op!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

How are you today Siskin?

Been thinking of you and sending healing vibes.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

ForestWomble said:


> How are you today Siskin?
> 
> Been thinking of you and sending healing vibes.


I'm doing pretty well, feeling fine and slowly beginning to eat more. I've just been started on an iron supplement as my bloods had been showing I have been sliding back to being anaemic which plays havoc with my blood pressure apart from all the other problems anaemia brings. The consultant thinks it's due to the surgery and that the original anaemia was due to the tumour. Time will tell on that one.
The physio got me walking using crutches once more and then to see if I could use the stairs which I could. I pretty much knew what to do as I had plenty of practice after I had knee replacement surgery a few years ago. Physio has now signed me off which is the start of the discharge process.
Pathology has declared that the tumour has definitely been removed intact, the surgeon had told me this, but it's now had the official stamp of approval from the path lab. So far blood results are good and showing no sign of further infection.
I do get some pain now again a sort of stabbing pain in different areas, but I'm on pretty strong painkillers at the moment as well as good old paracetamol.

The wound is to be checked on Monday so I'm here for a while yet. Hopefully if all is clear on the blood tests and the wound show no infection, then I should be able to go home soon.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

All sounding good 
Hope they can sort your iron levels out and you'll be as good as new 

I can't tell you how delighted I am for you.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

I noticed that you are awake at odd times. Is that the hospital noises or pain keeping you awake?


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

rona said:


> I noticed that you are awake at odd times. Is that the hospital noises or pain keeping you awake?


Needed to go to the loo which is a bit of a palaver as I'm attached to drips.
I'm sleeping really well, there is a lot of machinery noises in the ward, but you get used to them. Once the lights go out and the doors closed I'm asleep within 20 mimutes or so


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I know when OH was in hospital it was just so noisy 24/7. Even if he did manage to drop off it would be time for drugs, obs or there’d be some kind of commotion at a bed nearby.

The nature of the beast, unfortunately.

Sounds like you’re in a much quieter ward, luckily.

Hope you get given the green light to go home today Siskin and can sleep in your own bed tonight 

I can think of one little lady who will be delighted to see you!

Fingers and paws crossed for you.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Sadly it’s unlikely to be my bed tonight, I think I will have to wait a few more days whilst discharge is organised


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Siskin said:


> Sadly it's unlikely to be my bed tonight, I think I will have to wait a few more days whilst discharge is organised


Oh no 

Hope it doesn't take too long.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Lurcherlad said:


> Oh no
> 
> Hope it doesn't take too long.


Well you never know. Just had a visit from a dishy doctor who checked how I was feeling etc and then said unless someone else came along and removed the dressings in the morning and inspected the wound, he would be doing it this afternoon and saw no reason why I shouldn't go home if the wound showed no signs of infection. He said the blood I had taken on Friday were good with no infection showing so hopefully it will be a clean and healthy scar. 
He thought I could go home tonight, but I think that won't happen as there would be too much to sort out especially with the physios as I've not walked without the splint and I don't know whether I can or not and will need some kind of splint as a support for a while longer. 
So maybe I will be home tomorrow. Woweeeee


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Dressing has been removed and it’s all healthy and clean. Consultant had a look and was very happy with all his work. Must say the leg doesn’t look too bad or deformed as I feared it might. Scar runs from my knee up to within an inch of my groin more or less in the front.
Just waiting for the final drain to be removed and a dressing to be put on and then the splint. Physio is going to see if I can manage without the splint this afternoon, I may need to wear it for getting around for the next few weeks. It’s critical that I don’t pull at the area where a muscle has been attached at the knee for 6 weeks after the op.

All being well with physio and getting everything organised re drugs and dressings, I will be able to go home either tomorrow or Wednesday.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Sounds really positive, so glad you will be going home soon.


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

Siskin said:


> Dressing has been removed and it's all healthy and clean. Consultant had a look and was very happy with all his work. Must say the leg doesn't look too bad or deformed as I feared it might. Scar runs from my knee up to within an inch of my groin more or less in the front.
> Just waiting for the final drain to be removed and a dressing to be put on and then the splint. Physio is going to see if I can manage without the splint this afternoon, I may need to wear it for getting around for the next few weeks. It's critical that I don't pull at the area where a muscle has been attached at the knee for 6 weeks after the op.
> 
> All being well with physio and getting everything organised re drugs and dressings, I will be able to go home either tomorrow or Wednesday.


All good news. Fingers firmly crossed for tomorrow. Pleased that your scar is neat and you don't look like you've been butchered.


----------



## caterpiller (Apr 28, 2020)

Oh that's so nice to hear! Glad that all is going well!


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Fingers crossed for you @Siskin to go home sooner rather than later. Although am sure your ward buddies will miss you when you leave.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

lullabydream said:


> Fingers crossed for you @Siskin to go home sooner rather than later. Although am sure your ward buddies will miss you when you leave.


I think the lady next to me who has a total leg amputation will. I've been trying to keep her spirits up and help her overcome her fears, poor soul has an incision on her buttocks which is making it so painful for her to do anything.
A friend she made in another ward will be coming to join us before long which will cheer her up some more.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Siskin said:


> I think the lady next to me who has a total leg amputation will. I've been trying to keep her spirits up and help her overcome her fears, poor soul has an incision on her buttocks which is making it so painful for her to do anything.
> A friend she made in another ward will be coming to join us before long which will cheer her up some more.


Bless her. It must be so hard. It can be very supportive in hospital with other patients. Even though you are all ill/recovering it does help chatting to each other and supporting one another.

Bless you @Siskin for being you and helping her, especially in these difficult times.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Fantastic news Siskin, hope to hear you are home sooner rather than later.

Right, whose organising the PF dog chat Welcome home, good bye cancer party?


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Looks like it could be tomorrow!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I’m able to walk on crutches without the splint which is great. Need to be careful and make sure I’m keeping bad leg straight so it doesn’t try to buckle. Although I can now carefully bend at the knee I do need to not bend it too much for six weeks post op in order to protect where the muscle has been attached to the knee. Had a long conversation about me being able to bend it enough to get into and out of the car without damaging anything internally. I wasn’t at all sure that I would be able to not only safely bend it enough but also have a comfortable journey home as it’s about a one and a half hour journey. There was some discussion with physio of getting me into the back seats and lying across the seat which again didn’t seem comfy, safe or easy as the car doors don’t open very wide at the back.
So after another discussion with the ward sister about this it has been decided that it would be best to go home by hospital transport. They can’t do tomorrow sadly but am now booked in to leave at 10am on Wednesday.
Although it means an extra days stay in hospital I think it’s for the best to have a comfortable and safe journey home and not mess up the surgeons good work


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Yes better safe than sorry. So glad it's all sorted now, you will be glad to be home!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Siskin said:


> I'm able to walk on crutches without the splint which is great. Need to be careful and make sure I'm keeping bad leg straight so it doesn't try to buckle. Although I can now carefully bend at the knee I do need to not bend it too much for six weeks post op in order to protect where the muscle has been attached to the knee. Had a long conversation about me being able to bend it enough to get into and out of the car without damaging anything internally. I wasn't at all sure that I would be able to not only safely bend it enough but also have a comfortable journey home as it's about a one and a half hour journey. There was some discussion with physio of getting me into the back seats and lying across the seat which again didn't seem comfy, safe or easy as the car doors don't open very wide at the back.
> So after another discussion with the ward sister about this it has been decided that it would be best to go home by hospital transport. They can't do tomorrow sadly but am now booked in to leave at 10am on Wednesday.
> Although it means an extra days stay in hospital I think it's for the best to have a comfortable and safe journey home and not mess up the surgeons good work


Fantastic, well done. Will you have a splint at home just in case or are they happy that you don't need one?

Yes, sounds like the safer way to get home, Wednesday will soon be here


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

ForestWomble said:


> Fantastic, well done. Will you have a splint at home just in case or are they happy that you don't need one?
> 
> Yes, sounds like the safer way to get home, Wednesday will soon be here


Yes I will hang onto the splint, it would only be chucked out here as they cannot reuse them as they cannot be cleaned enough to be safe. I was advised to in case I have days where my leg is tired and achy as I start to work what muscle is left . I was told that the exercise I did today will probabaly affect my muscles by Wednesday, takes two days before I will start hurting. Once I no longer need it then it can be thrown away. Seems an awful thing to do but the hospital genuinely cannot reuse them safely.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Siskin said:


> Yes I will hang onto the splint, it would only be chucked out here as they cannot reuse them as they cannot be cleaned enough to be safe. I was advised to in case I have days where my leg is tired and achy as I start to work what muscle is left . I was told that the exercise I did today will probabaly affect my muscles by Wednesday, takes two days before I will start hurting. Once I no longer need it then it can be thrown away. Seems an awful thing to do but the hospital genuinely cannot reuse them safely.


Good idea to hang onto the splint.

If anything like mine yes, I can understand why it would need to be thrown if you didn't take it home. Hopefully you won't need to use it too often but it's good to have it 'just in case'.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

How's things going at home?


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Ok really and nice to be somewhere a bit cooler. I'm using a downstairs bedroom which is possibly the coolest room in the house, lovely after too warm hospital wards. 
Managing to get about enough to get to the bathroom and to sit in the kitchen diner, lounge is upstairs and although I can get up and down stairs it's easier not to have to at the moment. Found a big cushion to put on the sofa in dining area so that it's not too much of a struggle to get up and down. 
Just had a visit from the district nurse who did all the necessay obs and redressed the wound which looks fine and most importantly dry and healing well. 

All in all I think I've been really lucky with this, the lady in the next bed to me had the same cancer which had invaded the bone so she had a full leg amputation. She was in so much pain and despair poor soul, I spent a lot of time trying to buck her up and just to listen to her. I felt guilty about leaving her when I went home as she looked so despondent. Does bring it home to you how bad it could have been if my lump hadn't been sorted so quickly. Good old NHS


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Siskin said:


> Ok really and nice to be somewhere a bit cooler. I'm using a downstairs bedroom which is possibly the coolest room in the house, lovely after too warm hospital wards.
> Managing to get about enough to get to the bathroom and to sit in the kitchen diner, lounge is upstairs and although I can get up and down stairs it's easier not to have to at the moment. Found a big cushion to put on the sofa in dining area so that it's not too much of a struggle to get up and down.
> Just had a visit from the district nurse who did all the necessay obs and redressed the wound which looks fine and most importantly dry and healing well.
> 
> All in all I think I've been really lucky with this, the lady in the next bed to me had the same cancer which had invaded the bone so she had a full leg amputation. She was in so much pain and despair poor soul, I spent a lot of time trying to buck her up and just to listen to her. I felt guilty about leaving her when I went home as she looked so despondent. Does bring it home to you how bad it could have been if my lump hadn't been sorted so quickly. Good old NHS


I think you still have done amazing @Siskin. I know you have had struggles with this journey too. I don't think anyone's cancer journey, or any health journey is a competition. It's still has a major affect on you and yours. No one can really say, it could be worse, it could have been so much easier.
You have shown compassion for another patient, which I know you would have done the same for even if you were not in hospital for the same dreadful diagnosis. However, I think this has been part of your journey talking to others, feeling you were not the only one. I am sure it has helped with everything. I am sure you have helped that one patient immensely too. You always have such wise words to say in any scenario here, that they will be part of her journey too.

I thinking am probably rambling, not explaining myself well.. I am so pleased that you have kicked cancer's butt, even more so in this weird world we are in at the minute with appointments all being somewhat alone. You have been utterly amazing, and I know it's been hard going for you and yours. Have loved the support you have got though, it's been absolutely amazing, from here to the village. Just give yourself time to digest everything because it's one hell of a journey you have been through and it's still OK to have weird highs and lows of emotions. You have been really poorly.

Take care, to both of you and Isla
xxxx


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

lullabydream said:


> I think you still have done amazing @Siskin. I know you have had struggles with this journey too. I don't think anyone's cancer journey, or any health journey is a competition. It's still has a major affect on you and yours. No one can really say, it could be worse, it could have been so much easier.
> You have shown compassion for another patient, which I know you would have done the same for even if you were not in hospital for the same dreadful diagnosis. However, I think this has been part of your journey talking to others, feeling you were not the only one. I am sure it has helped with everything. I am sure you have helped that one patient immensely too. You always have such wise words to say in any scenario here, that they will be part of her journey too.
> 
> I thinking am probably rambling, not explaining myself well.. I am so pleased that you have kicked cancer's butt, even more so in this weird world we are in at the minute with appointments all being somewhat alone. You have been utterly amazing, and I know it's been hard going for you and yours. Have loved the support you have got though, it's been absolutely amazing, from here to the village. Just give yourself time to digest everything because it's one hell of a journey you have been through and it's still OK to have weird highs and lows of emotions. You have been really poorly.
> ...


Oh gosh, I feel a bit overwhelmed by your kind words, thank you.

I'm not the type to get depressed easily, if something awful is going on I put it to one side and live for the moment. It's great having good friends to talk to or email, my friend down the road has been a godsend and I mentally thank her most days as she has kept my spirits up with her funny emails, she has the best sense of humour.

It has been a very fast journey really from diagnosis to op which I think has helped. Diagnosis was late Feb, operation 4th June, no time at all. That has helped me be positive especially when the McMillan nurse who phoned me to give the diagnosis followed up with that this cancer is curable. I hung onto her words the entire time.

I think the best thing is that I have very little pain, just discomfort from the weird numbness which paracetamol seems to keep down. I've just dropped the morphine pill during the day only taking it at night. I hadn't appreciated how much pain I was in before the op, it's such a huge relief not to have that anymore, just a weird shaped numb leg instead. I know what I prefer.

I hope I have helped the lady in the next bed a bit and the lady in the bed opposite who also had problems which was reducing her to tears at times, however I did find it was beginning to wear me down as well and in a sort of selfish way was glad to be able to leave it behind before I became too overwhelmed. I don't know how people manage who work in mental health, I know I would get too involved. When I was first moved on to the ward there were two ladies who had the same cancer as me who I learned a lot from and they helped me. It was great to see them improve and go home, I knew what I had to do in order to go to my home.
As this hospital is the specialist centre for this kind of rare cancer it was good to meet others who had the same thing as me. Most people have never heard of it. Most GP's are only ever likely to see one case in the whole of their career, it's no wonder that some are misdiagnosed or not taken seriously, I was lucky that my GP pretty much knew what it was and was insistent about me getting tests done quickly.

Basically I'm glad it's all over and apart from regular check ups over the next ten years I hope not see the inside of an operating theatre again


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

@lullabydream , what a lovely reply above.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

So glad you're home now and can concentrate on getting yourself well and strong again.

The whole "C" journey is a bit of a challenge to say the least and having people around to talk to is so important.

As you got help from the other patients you were able to return the favour to some too.

But I understand what you mean about it starting to drain you.

Obviously, I've only seen it all from the point of view of a partner but you can now concentrate on your own recovery.

I'm sure being home with those you love will get you back to full strength much faster.

This meme says it all imo - one day at a time


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

So pleased that you are home and managing to get about with out too much discomfort. I think your positive attitude has probably helped massively, it can be very easy to get bogged down with "woe is me" if that makes sense. It also seems that you are very in tune and vigilant with your own body and notice changes. 
Good that your wound is healing well and dry 

I will keep my fingers crossed that recovery, physio and rehabilitation is equally as successful and you're back to full fitness soon


----------



## karenmc (Feb 3, 2018)

How wonderful that you are back home! I bet everyone is so happy to have you back with them. Hope you are recovering well and also managing to be comfortable to rest. I am sure Isla will be keeping your spirits up with her cheeky face and lots of cuddles. You have really been amazing throughout your treatment and a support and inspiration to others. I think @lullabydream said it so well in her lovely post. Sending you all our love.xxx


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Good to hear that you are home and doing so well what a relief it must be after the hospital and this heat.


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

Only just caught up with all this, so very glad all has gone really well for you Siskin. Onwards & Upwards now, you will soon be off out with your girl. X


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

@Siskin I've not been on the forum for a few months as lots of other stuff was going on but I'm so pleased I've just caught up with your journey. What a wonderful feeling to not be in pain anymore (albeit the soreness from the op) & to be given those fantastic words that you are all clear! I'm so happy for you. Your positive attitude I believe will have certainly helped and it sounds like you have given a bit of hope to your fellow ward patients. I know when I had my hip replacement 4 years ago, there was no way I wasn't following my strict exercise regime that helped me get back to almost normality & with you having a knee replacement you will know how important it is as well (& to get plenty of rest). I look forward to reading about your progress, take care lovely xxx


----------

